# Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012



## anschmu (26. Dezember 2011)

Moin ! Hiermit möchten bei allen Besuchern des Threads 2011 bedanken , für euer Interesse und eure Beiträge ! Mit 143 Antworten und fast 10.000 Hits sehe ich uns als ganz kleinen Bruder des Hvide Sande Threads vom Otto , weil sich hier auch alles ums Angeln rund um den Fjord handelt  ; speziell , eben Forellenangeln ! Ich hoffe , das ich für Otto und für Costas mal Zeit habe sie kennenzulernen ! Muß Sie mir einfach mal nehmen|kopfkrat ! Nun allen einen guten Rutsch und viel Petri Heil ... Wir sehen uns in Dänemark :vik:Gruß Andreas


----------



## porscher (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

wünsche euch allen ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2012 bei der Forellenpirsch rund um den Fjord!


----------



## anschmu (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Moin ! So die Ruten sind gerichtet -der Angelkoffer aufgeräumt ...! Fehlt nur noch der Urlaub ... ! Mal sehen wann es dieses Jahr nach Hvide Sande geht ..... ! Gruß an alle Hs Fans und ein erfolgreiches Angeljahr ! Vielleicht schaff ich es ja dies Jahr zum Boardietreff ! Andreas


----------



## anschmu (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Moin ! Was meint Ihr , ob die Forelle auch auf Garnelenfleisch bzw Krabbenfleisch geht oder was sind eure Köder an Dänischen Forellenseen ?


----------



## Schleienschosch (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Schönen guten Abend |wavey:
an Ostern dieses Jahres geht es endlich eine Woche lang nach Dänemark.
Wir sind zu dritt und wissen leider noch nicht genau wo wir hin fahren sollen. Wir würden gerne ein paar tage mit leichten Fliegenruten auf Bachforellenpirsch gehen, um dann anschließend ein paar tage im Salzwasser unser glück zu versuchen. 

Wir haben keine genauen vorstellungen was uns erwartet und nehmen mal einfach alles an Ausrüstung mit was man brauchen könnte 

Wir fahren mit dem Wohnmobil und möchten am Liebsten nicht so oft "umziehen", besteht um den fjord herum die möglichkeit erfolgreich mit der Fliegenrute an kleinen Auen zu fischen?
Dann hätten wir wenigstens schonmal ein Ziel.
Hvide Sande könnte man von dort ja bequem anfahren.

Wäre nett wenn ihr uns bischen weiter helfen könntet :vik:

LG


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



anschmu schrieb:


> Moin ! Was meint Ihr , ob die Forelle auch auf Garnelenfleisch bzw Krabbenfleisch geht oder was sind eure Köder an Dänischen Forellenseen ?


 moin.

 habe schon einige leute  dort miit krabbnfleisch angeln gesehen. 

 aber ich bevorzuge powerbait  in allen variationen ..

 lieblingsteich war mal der  forellenteich in söndervig,aber  der ist  einfach zu übersetzt ,da geht net viel ok an  bestimmten stellen hast fanggarantie.. hvide sande  bei dambrug  waren wir im sommer und ich muss sagen  da lief es super  obwohl jeder sagt da gehe ich nicht hin. nach dem er  die forellen wieder aufziehen darf  funzt des wieder. war ja irgendwas mit virus im fjord was ich da so gehört hab mussten ja alle zuchtanlagen am fjord geschlossen werden.  aber No  ist auch ein super teich .  letztes jahr war ich 3 wochen und habe knappe90 grosse   mit nachhause genommen.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Moin, 

Es war kein Virus im fjord sondern ein Gülle Tank der die umliegende Teichanlagen verseuchte von oxriver (No) und umgebung aber nicht der Fjord.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

also ich weiss nur in dem jahr wo das passiert ist habe ich meine forellen immer in der räucherei in hvide sande  eingefroren ( und wurde vom gesundheitsamt verboten)  und die zucht in hvide sande musste auch geschlosssen werden. und alle in der näheren umgebung. (alle am fjord liegend)kann das aber nicht 100% sagen jeder erzählt einen was anderes .. fahre ja auch schon mittlerweile 16 jahre nach söndervig.


----------



## anschmu (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



Schleienschosch schrieb:


> Schönen guten Abend |wavey:
> an Ostern dieses Jahres geht es endlich eine Woche lang nach Dänemark.
> Wir sind zu dritt und wissen leider noch nicht genau wo wir hin fahren sollen. Wir würden gerne ein paar tage mit leichten Fliegenruten auf Bachforellenpirsch gehen, um dann anschließend ein paar tage im Salzwasser unser glück zu versuchen.
> 
> ...


Mit den Auen kenne ich mich nicht so aus .Gehe mehr an die Naturseen auf Forelle ! In Skjern Aue Thread beim Costas solltest du dich mal erkundigen , der kennt sich in der Gegend gut aus ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## anschmu (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> moin.
> 
> habe schon einige leute  dort miit krabbnfleisch angeln gesehen.
> 
> ...


Moin Alter , da brauchst du ja einen Kühlwaggon zum abtransport . Gruß Andreas


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



anschmu schrieb:


> Moin Alter , da brauchst du ja einen Kühlwaggon zum abtransport . Gruß Andreas



 hehe fahre immer mit anhänger da hoch^^ habe 8 grosse stero boxen immer dabei ,mann weiss ja nie*g*


----------



## anschmu (29. März 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Moin !Ihr Forellenjäger! Werde es dies Jahr wohl erst im Herbst nach HS schaffen ! Berichtet mal von der Front was so los ist an den Teichen !


----------



## anschmu (23. April 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Nun ist es klar schaffe es erst im Oktober für eine Woche ins gelobte Land !:c Laßt mir noch was über !


----------



## ramon vega (24. April 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Moinsen! Und hallo. Ich werde jetzt sa. Nach Hs fahren und werde euch natürlich berichten. Freue mich schon wie sau und hoffe paar schöne fische zu lresentieren.


----------



## porscher (24. April 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

an welcher anlage möchtest du fischen?


----------



## ramon vega (25. April 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Ich wollte eigentlich wieder die anlage in sondervig wieder antesten. Und dann mal auf einen tag alle forellen teiche mal angucken.


----------



## ramon vega (25. April 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Oder hast einen tip für mich Porscher


----------



## krebs_h (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Hallo, ich war mit zwei Kumpels angeln, am Montag in Sondervig beim schönsten Sonnenschein für 2 Stunden, keinen Biss und auch keine Forelle, am ganzen See wurden in der Zeit 2-3 Fische gefangen. War leider nicht erfolgreich ;-(


----------



## krebs_h (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Am Freitag waren wir noch in Klegod, Wetter war bedeckt und windig, nach zwei Stunden hatte der Profiangler unter uns eine 70cm Lachsforelle auf Spirolino mit orangenen Teig. Wir haben noch mal 2 Stunden verlängert und hatten je eine über 67cm und unserer Profi drei Stück. Wahrscheinlich war das Wetter günstig und wir hatten etwas Glück :k
Foto könnte ich einfügen, aber ich weiß nicht wie?


----------



## anschmu (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Moin ! Wie sieht es denn aus mit aktuellen Fängen rund um den Fjord ! Habe gestern mit einem Freund in HS telefoniert , der hat noch nicht viele erwischt ! Soll noch ein bischen zu kalt sein !?


----------



## anschmu (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Moin ! Ich plane mit 3 Freunden im Oktober nach HS zu fahren . Bin eigentlich immer mit Esmarch zufrieden gewesen , aber nun muß ich sagen die Preise im Oktober sind schon gepfeffert ! Wer kann mir einen guten Anbieter , ob gewerblich oder privat empfehlen ? Alles rund um den Fjord !


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

so kleiner wochen bericht von den forellenseen.

 samstag 12.05. oxriver no:ankunft morgens um 8 .ruten rausgeholt und gleich mit 7 stück nach hause gefahren. wind war fürchterlich . denke mal so um die 10-12m/s.

 sonntag nach dem dfb pokal sieg kamen wir erst spät los.

 hvidesande forellenteich hat der kollege 2 halbe schweine gefangen(forellen a 8 kilo)   danach weiter nach bjerregard gefahren, an der nerz farm. 5 Stück rechts neben der brücke aber nur auf stand . wind war wieder sehr stark. 

 montag :

oxriver no.6 stück auf schlepp mit powerbait und bienenmade. 
danach nach sondervig am teich . hm habe ich ne 0 nummer kollge eine auf bienenmade.

 dienstag oxriver no 2 stück  am schleppteich  auf powerbait.
 die andere stellen waren leider besetzt.

mittags nochmal nach no...  habe ich 3 saiblinge und 1 bachforlle gefangen auf wasserkugel mit 3m vorfach auf fliege  ..  zu zeit ist da jede menge los mit der maifliege. 


 donnerstag (vatertag.wind war wieder sehr stark aber schöner  sonnenschein.) oxriver no. 9 forellen auf bienenmade am strudel hinter dem grossen parkplatz gefangen ,treiben lassen und schon ging die post ab. die kollegen haben auch sehr gut gefangen.

 freitag  letzter tag.sondervig .. leider 1 forelle in 4 std.

nachmittags 2 std hvide sande forellenteich.  1 halbes schwein. knappe 9 kilo das teil.  ich finde die forellen machen echt spass aber einfach zu gross ,er schmeisst wenn es hochkommt am tag 4 forellen rein   haben nartürlich auch ihre kilos die dinger .übrigends hatten wir freitag wunderschönes wetter.  14 grad. die anderen tage lagen so um 6-10 grad. man musste viel tun  um einiger massen gut zu fangen.  sehr viele leute sind enttäuscht von den anlagen gefahren weil nicht wirklich viel lief.

 grüsse  Forellenkiler 

(leider wieder zu hause aber im august geht es schon wieder nach  sondervig)


----------



## Michael_05er (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

@anschmu: Wir hatten zwei mal über Danwest.de gebucht, dieses mal über Cofman. Mit Danwest waren wir aber auch immer zufrieden, nur das eine Cofman-Haus gefiel uns einfach besonders gut, das liegt aber auch daran, dass wir drei Hunde mithaben. Sonst wären wir bei danwest geblieben.

@forellenkiler: Da habt Ihr aber doch einige Male gut abgeräumt, ein dickes Petri heil! Schmecken so Regenbogenschweine eigentlich noch? Ich wollte ja mal das kalträuchern probieren à la Graved Lachs, da braucht man dickere Filets. Da sollte ich wohl doch mal nach HS direkt fahren. Wo habt ihr denn die Bienenmaden hergeholt? Und gibt es Powerbait-Sorten, die Ihr besonders empfehlen könnt? Ansonsten muss man ja scheinbar probieren, ob schleppen oder liegen lassen, richtig?
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

hi micha joo  fast nur geschleppt ausser in no  da haben wir mit bienenmade im einlauf hinterm grossen parkplatz treiben lassen.  von powerbait hatte ich sämtliche sorten mit.  habe fast nur  gemischt. also musst viel ausprobieren. hvide sande lief auf schlepp  und stand ganz jut. mit Teich und einer bienenmade.joo graved werde ich auch von den filets machen .


----------



## anschmu (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> so kleiner wochen bericht von den forellenseen.
> 
> samstag 12.05. oxriver no:ankunft morgens um 8 .ruten rausgeholt und gleich mit 7 stück nach hause gefahren. wind war fürchterlich . denke mal so um die 10-12m/s.
> 
> ...




Petri ! Da habt ihr ja genug gefangen ! Wie ist denn die Preisschraube zur zeit ? sind mal wieder alle etwas mit dem preis nach oben ? Gruß Andreas


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

der einzige der 10 kronen teurer geworden  ist.. ist der teich in sondervig.

 2 std wie gehabt überall 70 kronen 
3 stunden 100 kronen 
4 stunden 120 kronen

 in sondervig kannst du überall noch 10 kronen dazu rechnen.

 no hat eine günstige tageskarte.  240 kronen mit einer rute.. mit 2 ruten 270 kronen. aber zur zeit sehr viele saiblinge und bachforellen besatz


----------



## Michael_05er (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Wie steht es denn um den Oxriver Teich? Vor zwei Jahren war der große "Bach" total verkrautet, da hätte man vielleicht Schleien besetzen können, aber keine Forellen. Es soll jetzt ja ganz ordentlich umgebaut worden sein.

Und wo bekommt man Bienenmaden her? Bei Kott Fritid in Hvide Sande? Was kosten die da oben denn? Oder sollte man die von zu Hause mitbringen? Der Urlaub naht, die Vorfreude steigt...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

also wo ich  vom 12.5.-19.5 da war war alles noch jut mit dem kraut. 

 bei kott 35 kronen, nimm dir am besten von hier welche mit.


----------



## anschmu (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Wie steht es denn um den Oxriver Teich? Vor zwei Jahren war der große "Bach" total verkrautet, da hätte man vielleicht Schleien besetzen können, aber keine Forellen. Es soll jetzt ja ganz ordentlich umgebaut worden sein.
> 
> Und wo bekommt man Bienenmaden her? Bei Kott Fritid in Hvide Sande? Was kosten die da oben denn? Oder sollte man die von zu Hause mitbringen? Der Urlaub naht, die Vorfreude steigt...
> 
> Versuch doch mal den kleinen Teich bei No , da beißen sie auch ganz gut , und Bienenmade ist eigentlich recht teuer , nimm doch mal _Imitate ,die tuns auch und die kann man mehrmals benutzen ! Gruß Andreas_


----------



## porscher (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

ich bin seit sonntag von einem kurztripp zurück. auf schleppen lief bei mir nix. aber auf standmontage mit powerbait war ganz gut.


----------



## lucabenji (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

....bin zwar nicht in der Gegend,
aber hier in Blockhus geht auch nur
Standmontage und Blinker
LG


----------



## TheBig (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Hallo, werde nächstes Wochenende wieder den put and take in Hojmark (bei Lem) unsicher machen. Hat jemand in letzter Zeit dort gefischt? In den letzten Jahren war es dort richtig gut, nicht überlaufen und in der Regel in Größe und und Zahl gute Forellen. Mal schauen wie es dieses Jahr läuft. 
Allen ein Petri Heil!


----------



## maxe-hh (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Moin, moin.
Sacht ma, sind Kunstköder (Blinker, kleine Wobbler, Fliege, Spinner) an allen Seen dort erlaubt?
Alle Internetseiten von den Seen funktionieren nicht.
Wäre nett wenn mir das einer sagen könnte.

Gruss Max


----------



## Michael_05er (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Hi Maxe, ich habe noch nicht gesehen, dass Kunstköder verboten sind. Maden (normale, keine Bienenmaden) sind dafür oft verboten, soweit ich weiß. Hab vor zwei Jahren an mehreren Seen mit kleinen Spinnern an der UL-Spinnrute gefischt. Dieses Jahr will ich auch mal Miniwobbler probieren. Vor allem der Oxriver Put&Take in No ist da so ein Kandidat, um ihn mit der Spinnrute abzulaufen.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## maxe-hh (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Na, das hört sich doch schonmal ganz gut an |supergri


----------



## Michael_05er (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Viele interessante Tipps zum aktuellen Stand der Put&Take-Seen bekommst Du übrigens bei Kott Fritid. Hab heute mal ein wenig mit einem der Verkäufer geschwätzt. Einige Seen gehen wohl ganz gut, aber man muss recht tief fischen und stationär oder gaaaanz langsam schleppen. Klingt also nicht so, als ob Spinnfischen so gut gehen würde. Ich hab heute eine Lachsforelle im Klittens Dambrug gefangen. Hatte eine Rute mit Knobi-Powerbait auf Grund gelegt, da hat sie gebissen.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Michael_05er (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Sonst niemand an den Teichen gewesen? Ich fahr morgen früh mal zum Oxriver Put&Take. Mal sehen, was da so geht.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

nöö sorry ich fahre erst in 8 wochen  wieder da hoch. bericht wird dann folgen.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Sonst niemand an den Teichen gewesen? Ich fahr morgen früh mal zum Oxriver Put&Take. Mal sehen, was da so geht.
> Grüße,
> Michael


 
Hey Michael, 

Versuch es mal mit Tauwurm an der Pose. Kurz hinter den Poolen 4-5 durch treiben lassen so 2-5m,  dann neu ansetzten. Ein langes Vorfach ist dort wirklich von vorteil. Ich hab dort mit 2m Vorfach gefischt. Hört sich zwar für denn kleinen fluss übertrieben an aber ich hab denn tip von besitzer bekommen. Dannach habe ich gut dort gefangen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Michael_05er (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Soo, ich habe insgesamt einen halben Tag bei Mistwetter am Oxriver verbracht. Leider hab ich nur zwei Fische gefangen, aber einige verloren. Die Bisserkennung war bei Regen und Wind einfach nicht gut, deswegen hab ich einige nicht richtig gehakt. Eine Forelle hat das Vorfach durchgerissen, als der Regen kurz vor Schluss aufgehört hatte. Da hab ich dann an Teich 5 mal driften lassen, wie von Dir beschrieben. Erste Drift, Biss, Schnurbruch kurz vor der Landung. Danach dann nix mehr... Die UL-Spinnrute ist im Auto geblieben. Ich habe viel Zeit an Teich drei verbracht, da war eine Hütte zum unterstellen...

Der Mensch bei Kott Fritid sagte übrigens, auf roten Teig gehen da eher Bachforellen und Saiblinge, auf grün oder gelb die Regenbogner. Und was hab ich gefangen? Eine Bachforelle auf rot, eine Regenbognerin auf grün... Hätte der mir nicht noch sagen können, dass ich nur zwei Fische fangen werde?

Im Moment ist nicht das Wetter zum angeln. Wenn, dann versuche ich es irgendwann bei Windstille noch mal am Teich.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## carpfreak1990 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Hey Micheal,

Die erfahrungen habe ich gemacht, das meistens nur eine oder 2 Forellen hinder den Polls stehen. Deswegen haben ich eingtlich fast immer danach den Pool geweschelt. Aber Troztdem Petri.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Fantoma2K (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

moin... bin gerade in dk angekommen... bei bork havn... kennt da jemand einen guten teich? war bis jetzt immer in der nähe von sondervig... bin schon am über legen ob ich nach stauning hochfahre .... bitte um info..


----------



## anschmu (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



Fantoma2K schrieb:


> moin... bin gerade in dk angekommen... bei bork havn... kennt da jemand einen guten teich? war bis jetzt immer in der nähe von sondervig... bin schon am über legen ob ich nach stauning hochfahre .... bitte um info..


Stauning,Norre Nebel oder sogar Nymindegab kannst du versuchen , wie ich verfolgt habe beissen sie zur zeit noch nicht so richtig ,aber das kann nur besser werden . Adsboelsee und Bjerrelisee kann ich auch noch empfehlen , sowie die beiden Anlagen in No .Gruß Andreas


----------



## Fantoma2K (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

danke für die info


----------



## anschmu (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Geschafft ! Urlaubsantrag ist durch und noch ne supergünstige Hütte bekommen ! nun gehts dies Jahr doch noch nach Hvide Sande !


----------



## Ködervorkoster (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Moin!
Ab dem 14.7 bin ich in Klegod. Mal schauen was sich mir für Gelegenheiten bieten werden... mich abzuseilen (Familienurlaub)  :q ...


----------



## anschmu (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



Ködervorkoster schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ab dem 14.7 bin ich in Klegod. Mal schauen was sich mir für Gelegenheiten bieten werden... mich abzuseilen (Familienurlaub)  :q ...



Moin Geht immer was ... Das beste ist , früh raus und zum Früstück zurück sein mit Brötchen - dann darfst du immer !:vik:


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



anschmu schrieb:


> Moin Geht immer was ... Das beste ist , früh raus und zum Früstück zurück sein mit Brötchen - dann darfst du immer !:vik:



 hast du es gut #6ich muss neben brötchen noch fisch mit nach hause bringen :q sonnst wird die frau nökkelig.


----------



## Michael_05er (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Dann versuch es zur Not hier oder hier :m


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

hehehe ..  dafür bin ich dann zu geizig*gg*. na in 4 wochen geht es wieder hoch  auf  forellenpiersch. mal schauen was geht.


----------



## Ködervorkoster (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Moooin Gemeinde ! 

Ich muss hier noch mal kurz nachfragen, da ich ein leichtes Info-Defizit habe das ich bis jetzt durch das i-net nicht ganz ausgleichen konnte...  |kopfkrat

Ich fahre am 14.7.12 mit großzügigem Familienanhang nach Dänemark /  Ringköbing (Klegod). Um zwischendurch etwas "Erholung" vom  Familien-Urlaub zu bekommen werde ich mich ab und zu gaaaanz früh  morgens zum Angeln verdrücken... aber nur 2 - 3 Std. bis zum  Frühstück...    Dort befinden sich in unmittelbarer Nähe die P&T-Anlagen:
- Sondervig Put&Take
- Klegod Örredsö
- Klittens Dambrug
- Lodbjerg Hede Örredsö
Die Seen sind für mich vom Ferienhaus aus schnell & einfach zu erreichen und werden hoffentlich alle angetestet...!  

Wer schon jemand dort angeln...? Kann mir jemand ein paar Tipps zu den Anlagen geben...? Irgendwelche Besonderheiten...? 

Vielen Dank für Info vorab!
|wavey:


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

zu sondervig;kommt immer drauf an^^ wie der wind steht.kommt der wind vom meer  kannst dich hinten rechts an der seite am 2ten see setzen.kurz über grund mit paowerbait.. knoblauch geht fast immer so wie schwarz weiss... bienenmade rate ich in sondervig von ab  ,hast viel kleinvieh drinne  ansonnsten in sondervig direkt vorne am steg links direkt daneben oder kurz rechts rum vom steg wird immer gut gefangen.  da ich selber kein standangler bin und sehr viel schleppe test ich viele stellen aus.  aber vorne am steg ist imer ganz gut.

klegod ..  zu der jahreszeit empfehle ich dir die wasserräder, powerbait mit bienenmade und das rappelt.am liebsten sitze ich vorne am wasserrad und lass mit der strömung treiben.hinten im 2ten see am wasserrad geht die strömung sehr stark am rand entlang    unter dem bioden muss wohl eine auswaschung sein die sitzen sehr eng am rand die forellen  aber auch wieder bienenmade und powerbait.

 aber um an die wasserräder zu kommen musst du sehr früh da sein.ist manchmal schon um 4 uhr belegt.

 klittens dambrug würde ich rechts im see  angeln direkt neben der brücke kurios ist ,dieforellen  halten sich da sehr viel auf .  glob die fische im abgetrennten netz  von beiden seen werden gefüttert  und wenn das futter fliegt schwimmen sie automatisch dahin , halten sich auf jedenfall sehr stark in der umgebung auf. oder am ersten see ganz hinten vor kopf .muss was den köder betrifft halt ausprobieren  ich schlepp da auch nur.mit powerbait.

 lodbjerg hede . eventuell direkt an der hütte oder was mein fav ist  wenn du auf den parkplatz ankommst ist die sandbank hinten links in der ecke ist ein sehr gute stelle . hoffe du kannst etwas damit anfangen und wünsche dir viel glück .

 kleiner tip  fahre mal früh morgends nach hvidesande um da am forellensee  zu angeln der irekt am fjord. http://hvidesandefiskeso.dk/de.html derhier.   da darfst du wenn du vom parkplatz reinkommst im grossen becken angeln oder hinter der hütte rechts am kleinen becken .. setze dich am ersten futter hut hin(kleines becken). ist ausser betrieb aber da auf stand mit powerbait und bienenmade   da fängst du zur zeit halbe schweine so gross sind die und machen viel spass beim drill .. aber lass mir noch paar drinne  bin ab dem 4.8 auch an den teichen zu finden.. 

gruss der dortmunder


----------



## carpfreak1990 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Hey Forellenkiler,

bis wann bist du in HS??


@ All, Ich bin ab dem 11.8-25.8 oben wollte ein paar mal auch Forellenangeln. Ist noch wer zu der Zeit oben? 

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

huhu jonas.

 bin vom 4.8-18.8  dort oben.


----------



## anschmu (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Wer war letztes Jahr im Oktober in Hvidesande auf Forelle , würde mich interessieren , wie das Wetter war und die Beissfreudigkeit der  Fische an den Naturseen


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



anschmu schrieb:


> Wer war letztes Jahr im Oktober in Hvidesande auf Forelle , würde mich interessieren , wie das Wetter war und die Beissfreudigkeit der  Fische an den Naturseen



hmm kann ich dir im oktober sagen fahre dann auch  noch eine woche da hoch^^ naja  einfach austesten  ,angel schnappen und losziehen .


----------



## anschmu (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> hmm kann ich dir im oktober sagen fahre dann auch  noch eine woche da hoch^^ naja  einfach austesten  ,angel schnappen und losziehen .




Wann bist du oben ?


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

6-13.10. leider nur 1 woche


----------



## anschmu (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> 6-13.10. leider nur 1 woche


dito , bin gleiche Woche oben -auch nur eine - mit 3 Freunden - können uns ja mal treffen - nehme Laptop mit  !


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

jo habe auch   eins bei.können wir gerne mal anstreben.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Hey Forellenkiller, 

Dann könnte man ja mal zusammen los. Laptop hab ich mit. Werd dich einfach mal anschreiben.


Im Oktober bin ich auch noch mal eine Woche oben zwar paar tage später aber ist halt so.:m

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

hoi carpfreak im august habe ich leider kein inet im haus.  aber mich findest du  am bzw an den forellenteichen , einfach mal  augen aufhalten nach einen silbergrauen opel zafira mit  dortmunder kennzeichen^^


----------



## carpfreak1990 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Moin, 

Alles klar mach ich. Wo fährst du so hin NO Sondervig Klegod lodbjerg Hede??  Und zu welcher uhr zeit bist du normaler weise da??

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

joo alle die in der ecke sind .. uhrzeit joo ist immer uterschiedlich und kommt aufs wetter drauf an. ma morgens -mittags- abends   glob mir  du wirst mich finden ^^ bin net zu übersehen.  wenn du  auch öfters nach sondervig und ecke fährst und öfters am forellnteich bist.  haben wir uns vieleicht schon kennengelernt . früher war ich sehr oft in sondervig . meine lieblingstelle war immer rechts vom steg  am ersten teich .  werde mir ma lochness vornehmen .. mal schauen was da so geht.


----------



## anschmu (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> joo alle die in der ecke sind .. uhrzeit joo ist immer uterschiedlich und kommt aufs wetter drauf an. ma morgens -mittags- abends   glob mir  du wirst mich finden ^^ bin net zu übersehen.  wenn du  auch öfters nach sondervig und ecke fährst und öfters am forellnteich bist.  haben wir uns vieleicht schon kennengelernt . früher war ich sehr oft in sondervig . meine lieblingstelle war immer rechts vom steg  am ersten teich .  werde mir ma lochness vornehmen .. mal schauen was da so geht.


Petri Forellenkiler :m Loch Ness soll ne neue Anlage in der Gegend sein , weisst du wo die genau liegt ? 
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

nöö war selber noch net da .. werde aber im august mal antesten fahren . ist richtung vemb  knappe 50 km von sondervig entfernt  meine uschi(navi ) findet das schon^^http://www.neesputandtake.dk/dk.htm


----------



## anschmu (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> nöö war selber noch net da .. werde aber im august mal antesten fahren . ist richtung vemb  knappe 50 km von sondervig entfernt  meine uschi(navi ) findet das schon^^http://www.neesputandtake.dk/dk.htm



Ne lass mal ! Hab mir gerade mal ein paar Bilder vom Teich bzw. von der Kunstkuhle angeschaut . Da schmeiß ich keine Rute aus ! gehe in Deutschland schon nur an große Kiesteiche und diese forellenpuffs in DK sagen mir nicht so zu !


----------



## troutscout (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

mal eine frage und ich hoffe, dass ich jetzt nicht gegen ein ritual verstosse. wir sind auch die letzten beiden ferienwochen (NRW) in hvide sande (haurvig). gehe gerne mit meinem sohn zum klitens dambrug forellenteich, nachdem dieser wieder in betrieb genommen wurde, waren wir letztes jahr sehr zufrieden (mal abgesehen vom geruch der nerzfabriken). zur eigentlichen frage: ich hatte immer behalten, dass angeln mit made oder ähnlichen in den dänischen put-and take seen verboten seien...hat sich hier was geändert? könnte ja besser ein paar bienenmaden von hier mitnehmen...Vielen Dank für eueren "Input" + PETRI!


----------



## anschmu (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



troutscout schrieb:


> mal eine frage und ich hoffe, dass ich jetzt nicht gegen ein ritual verstosse. wir sind auch die letzten beiden ferienwochen (NRW) in hvide sande (haurvig). gehe gerne mit meinem sohn zum klitens dambrug forellenteich, nachdem dieser wieder in betrieb genommen wurde, waren wir letztes jahr sehr zufrieden (mal abgesehen vom geruch der nerzfabriken). zur eigentlichen frage: ich hatte immer behalten, dass angeln mit made oder ähnlichen in den dänischen put-and take seen verboten seien...hat sich hier was geändert? könnte ja besser ein paar bienenmaden von hier mitnehmen...
> 
> Moin ! Also Made ist grundsätzlich verboten ,  Bienenmade darf man nehmen , habe noch nichts gegenteiliges gehört ! Versuchs mal mit Maden von Trout  , gibts in verschiedenen Farben , ich habe damit immer sehr viel Erfolg ! Kann ma mehrfach verwenden , bei Bienemade nur einmal und sehr teuer ! Berichte mal von deinen Fängen , ich bin dies Jahr leider erst im Oktober in Hvidesande ! Habe diesmal auch ein Haus in Haurvig ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## troutscout (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

hey andreas, danke für den tip! werde mal die lebenden und die künstlichen einpacken. logo wird berichtet, allerdings erst nach dem trip, da unser haus kein wlan hat. vlt. noch ne frage, schleppst du damit, oder mehr auf stand, hatte mal die künstlichen maden von berkley, die brachten aber nix! petri!#6
p. s. wenn ich es irgendwo schon nachlesen kann, dann gerne info....


----------



## anschmu (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



troutscout schrieb:


> hey andreas, danke für den tip! werde mal die lebenden und die künstlichen einpacken. logo wird berichtet, allerdings erst nach dem trip, da unser haus kein wlan hat. vlt. noch ne frage, schleppst du damit, oder mehr auf stand, hatte mal die künstlichen maden von berkley, die brachten aber nix! petri!#6
> 
> Hallo ,kannst du beides machen ! Im Stand 2-3stück wie Maden aufziehen und beim Schleppen nur 2 wie ein Propeller aufziehen:vik:ungefähr so wie der Smiley ,wobei das Gesicht den Haken in der Mitte darstellt ! Ich angele meistens auch mit Sbirolino , womit ich immer gute Erfolge hatte ! Petri Andreas


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

ich bevorzuge powerbait mit einer bienenmade zum schleppen mindestens 2 meter vorfach.im mai liefes  in kliten nicht so jut.  da war oxriver no besser.bin auch die letzten beiden ferien wochen(nrw) in söndervig. vieleicht sieht man sich ja an den ein oder anderen forellensee


----------



## Michael_05er (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Wenn Du oben bist, frag auf jeden Fall mal bei Kott Fritid nach, die wissen auch, wo es gerade gut läuft. Mir hat der im Juni sehr gute Tipps gegeben. Hab in Klittens Dambrug mit Knobi-Teig ca. 30cm über Grund gefischt, nicht weit vom Rand entfernt. Kein Schleppen, einfach ablegen.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## troutscout (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

okee jungs, danke für eure tips!! werde mich mal diese woche bei meinem dealer des vertrauens wild bekaufen...#6bin mit sohn oder familie da, hab leider keine erfahrung wie man wen erkennt...aber vlt. ergibt es sich ja...p. s. (forellenkiller nicht ärgern) hab einen S04-aufkleber auf meinem silbernen alhambra...
Glück auf bzw. petri heil!:vik:


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



troutscout schrieb:


> okee jungs, danke für eure tips!! werde mich mal diese woche bei meinem dealer des vertrauens wild bekaufen...#6bin mit sohn oder familie da, hab leider keine erfahrung wie man wen erkennt...aber vlt. ergibt es sich ja...p. s. (forellenkiller nicht ärgern) hab einen S04-aufkleber auf meinem silbernen alhambra...
> Glück auf bzw. petri heil!:vik:



 löl ich nen dortmund schal vorne auf dem amaturen brett und silbergrauen oppel zafira:vik:


----------



## mottejm (14. August 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Hallo Kollegen,
Am 2.09. soll's an den schönen Ringköpingfjord gehen.
An der Schleusse wird da nix mehr los sein.
Was geht gerade so an den Put & Takes.
Nicht nur Meerfisch ist gut. Geräucherte Lachsforellen sind auch Klasse.
Letztes Jahr war der in Sondervig richtig gut und der Oxriver.
Was geht jetzt so.
Schreibt was,

Motte


----------



## holli-holunder (14. August 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

So ich geselle mich mal in die Runde, die vom 6.10. - 13.10. da oben ist. Werde wohl jeden Tag an irgend einem See sein, mit Sohn und Schwiegervater. Die Frauen können sich dann anderweitig amüsieren. 
Hab übrigens einen silbernen Astra Kombi mit Kennzeichen MOL...


----------



## anschmu (14. August 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



holli-holunder schrieb:


> So ich geselle mich mal in die Runde, die vom 6.10. - 13.10. da oben ist. Werde wohl jeden Tag an irgend einem See sein, mit Sohn und Schwiegervater. Die Frauen können sich dann anderweitig amüsieren.
> Hab übrigens einen silbernen Astra Kombi mit Kennzeichen MOL...



Bin auch zu der Zeit oben ! Blauer Renault Megane mit Dachbox Hannover -Kennzeichen ! Mit 3 Freunden ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## holli-holunder (15. August 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Oh Gott langsam wird es aber heftig mit den Autos, Silberner Alhambra, silberner Zafira aus Dortmund, jetzt ein Megane aus Hannover, na mal sehen, ob ich das alles speichern kann.
Aber ich denke man sieht sich. 
Kann man ja schon fast ein Boardie-Treffen draus machen.


----------



## anschmu (15. August 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



holli-holunder schrieb:


> Oh Gott langsam wird es aber heftig mit den Autos, Silberner Alhambra, silberner Zafira aus Dortmund, jetzt ein Megane aus Hannover, na mal sehen, ob ich das alles speichern kann.
> Aber ich denke man sieht sich.
> Kann man ja schon fast ein Boardie-Treffen draus machen.



Man wird sich schon sehen , bin eh mehr an den Naturseen ,statt an den Baggerkuhlen , unterwegs ! Die künstlichen Seen sind nicht so unser Ding ! Da fahren wir doch schon einige Kilometer um an den Fisch zukommmen !


----------



## holli-holunder (16. August 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Na wir haben ein Haus fast direkt am Klegod P&T, da können wir hinlaufen, da werden wir bestimmt mal räubern gehen.


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (18. August 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

so leute hier ma der kurze fangbericht von mir.also 4.8-18.8.2012.

1 woche lief bei mir fast garnix. oxriver 4 forellen in einer woche.

hvidesande 0 treffer in einer woche 

sondervig in einer woche  8 frikadellen*gg*

also nicht so berauschend genau wie das wetter in der ersten woche. danach kam die konstantheit  des wetters.  2 woche bomben  wetter wie auch das fang ergebnis.

 oxriver in 2 tagen 16 stück . gewicht war leider nicht so prickelnd  ,lagen alle so um die 800 gramm .

 dann kam meine woche in sondervig put und take^^

 2te  see hinten in den kurven  vor kopf. da sassen wir immer zu 4  und haben gezogen wie die bekloppten warumm?  der hat nur hinten die forellen eingesetzt. derjenige der vorne sass war auf einsamer angelpirsch*gg*  in der einen woche habe ich knappe 40 stück in sondervig erlegen können (von 2-8kilo war alles dabei).  in den kurven mit grün/gelben powerbait ca 30 cm  vom ufer wech und schon rappelte es.  beim schleppen lief es auch super. naja  der fisch stand auch oben im 2ten see vor kopf .  wie es in klegod lief kann ich leider net sagen.. aber viele die berichteten ,waren net so begeistert von der fiscerei . ich empfehle.. sondervig aber auch nur dann wenn fisch eingesetzt wurde. fahrt hin fragt nach in welchen teil der anlage der fisch reingesetzt wurde , packt dann eure ruten aus  und es klappt auch mit dem nachbarn. fischtage in sondervig monntags -mittwochs -freitags.  wobei  der tag danach auch noch ganz gut läuft. immoment bleiben die fische an den einsetzt stellen stehen. also viel glück und ich hoffe ihr könnt damit was anfangen.

skaven lüppt auch ganz jut . der setzt einmal in der woche 450 kilo ein. bekannter war da angeln und hat den sack mit 52 stück zugemacht(an einen tag)


 gruss der dortmunder


----------



## kenito (18. August 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Moin! wann setzt der denn ein, damit man sieht wo die eingesetzt werden?
Kannst du denn nochmal genauer beschreiben wo du geangelt hast und habt ihr auftreiben lassen oder mit pose ?


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (19. August 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



kenito schrieb:


> Moin! wann setzt der denn ein, damit man sieht wo die eingesetzt werden?
> Kannst du denn nochmal genauer beschreiben wo du geangelt hast und habt ihr auftreiben lassen oder mit pose ?



 steht doch oben im post. wenn du sondervig meinst?

   kugel und pilot davor ..schwimmender powerbait  der treibt von alleine auf. kleines blei am vorfach ca 50 cm auftreiben lassen..hinten im 2ten see ganz durch vor kopf in beiden ecken. aber du kannst auf der ganzen breite angeln da beisst der fisch.nur in den ecken hast die grosssen forellen stehen.und die burschen fackeln nicht lange. bei den einsetztagen kann man zeitlich niix sagen wann der fisch kommt(einfach mal vorbei fahren und mal bei den anglern die da sitzen nachfragen ,wo eingesetzt wurde.).aber die tage sind immer die selben. in skaven kann dir keiner sagen wann der fisch gebracht wird.der macht das in letzter zeit immer im wechsel.(mal dienstags mittwochs und so weiter)


----------



## anschmu (19. August 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

@ Forellenkiller !Welchen Teich meinst du in Skaven ?


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (19. August 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

http://www.skaven-fiskesoe.dk/

 den hier.


----------



## kenito (19. August 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Alles klar ! Ich werd erstmal Oxriver ausprobieren , aber ich versteh nicht , warum die Forellen dort nur 800gr. wogen , denn letztes Jahr hatten wir nicht eine unter 1Kg , will der vielleicht so Kosten sparen?


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (19. August 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



kenito schrieb:


> Alles klar ! Ich werd erstmal Oxriver ausprobieren , aber ich versteh nicht , warum die Forellen dort nur 800gr. wogen , denn letztes Jahr hatten wir nicht eine unter 1Kg , will der vielleicht so Kosten sparen?




 kann ich dir net sagen.. ich war auf jeden fall entäuscht ,fahre da ja auch schon ein paar jährchen hin. im mai waren sie noch supi.

vieleicht hat er auch zuviele eingesetzt die gefangen wurden und kommt mit der zucht net nach. aber wie gesagt habe leider keine ahnung.habe ihn aber auch net getroffen sonnst hätte ich ihn gefragt.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Moin,

Werd Morgen mal nach Oxriver fahren mal sehen was so geht.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## troutscout (20. August 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

so sind jetzt auch wieder da! wie versprochen, mein bericht. 
unser ferienhaus hatten wir in nr. hauvrig nahe am fjord gehabt (via ferienhausvermittlung direkt-am-meer/blau). war sehr schön...geangelt haben wir am häufigsten am klitens dambrug fopu (http://www.klittens-putandtake.dk/de/). der hatte halt den vorteil, dass er nahe bei war. ich find den see sehr gut, weil halt ein natürlicher teich (sieht zumindest so aus). allerdings darf man keine empfindliche nase haben, da dort intensiv die nerzzucht betrieben wird. am besten fängt man jeweils am kopfende des teiches. wir (mein sohn und ich) haben im verlgeich zum vorjahr weniger gefangen und die fische waren auch kleiner (in der regel 40 - 50cm, hatten aber auch zwei über 60 cm), warum weiss ich net. es ging fast alles auf auftreibenden hellen powerbait. was ebenfalls auffiel, dass die besitzer (ausser sondervig) nicht mehr an eine tafel schrieben, wieviel sie besetzen. hier zählt "vertrauen". im gegensatz zu einigen anderen, finde ich diese anlage sehr gut, weil sie auch sehr gepflegt daher kommt...die fische die wir gefangen haben, waren auch top.
noch ein paar beobachtungen zu anderen fopus. 
sondervig:
haben wir einmal geangelt und haben an der brücke gestanden. eine haben wir in 4 stunden gefangen#tzwischenzeitlich wurde besetzt (wie forellenkiler beschrieben hat) und dann wurde am 2. teich, oben vor kopf gefangen, aber auch nicht übermäßig. das wasser ist sehr trüb finde ich, aber die fische sind durchweg größer als die in klitens p+t. habe mit einigen anglern gesprochen, sagten alle das es nicht richtig läuft. 
klegod: 
schöne anlage, aber alle die ich danach gefragt habe, sagten, dass nur am wasserrad gefangen werden kann. aber alle sagten, dass es kaum bisse gibt und gefangen schon garnicht...ggfs. selbst herausfinden.
hvide sande: 
in der anlage schwammen 3 grosse tote forellen. irgendwie finden wir die anlage auch nicht schön sondern künstlich und ungepflegt, aber auch hier, ansichtssache. im übrigen waren wir dreimal zu gucken dort und jedes mal war niemand zum angeln dort. 
lilleored (vor nymdegab gesehen/beim bauern). 
auch nur zum gucken dagewesen. dies ist der billigste teich da man für den preis mit 2 ruten angeln kann. man geht über eine kuhweide und kommt so zum teich. die die wir gesprochen haben, hatten alle nur negative fangberichte. ist billig, vlt. probieren wir ihn nächstes mal, da der nächste urlaub 2013 bereits gebucht ist. 

das wir nicht so viel gefangen haben wie forellenkiler kann natürlich im wesentlichen durch unsere eigene unfähigkeit bedingt sein....wer weiss das schon. der urlaub war aber trotzdem toll, auch wenn ich vermutlich tonnen von fisch hätte kaufen können für die das kapital was wir in die karten gesteckt haben...#q

also petri heil allen...

ach ja...das herz des potts schlägt in GE! (nicht böse sein forellenkiler)


----------



## carpfreak1990 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

So war ebent in oxriver es gab 2 regenbogenforellen ca. 600-800g und eine  bachforelle auch ca. 600g. Alle habe auf bienenmaden gebisse

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (20. August 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

na sag ich doch .. ziemlich kleine forellen hat er immoment.


----------



## Michael_05er (21. August 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Dafür passen die prima in einen Räucherofen und schmecken hervorragend. Hatte im Juni auch zwei solche Exemplare, die waren für die Küche perfekt!
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Hook007 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Wie so eigentlich Bienenmaden??
Es heißt immer Maden sind in ganz Dänemark verboten??!! |kopfkrat
Nur Würmer sind erlaubt!!




An welchen Tag wurde den Hvide Sande Hafen eingesetzt??


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (22. August 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



Hook007 schrieb:


> Wie so eigentlich Bienenmaden??
> Es heißt immer Maden sind in ganz Dänemark verboten??!! |kopfkrat
> Nur Würmer sind erlaubt!!
> 
> ...



 joo aber diese sind geduldet^^

meinst du de forellenteich in hvide sande?.   kommt immer drauf an wieviel angler da sind oder dem tag davor da waren .. ansonnsten täglich wenn wir beide den im hafen meinen.


----------



## Hook007 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> joo aber diese sind geduldet^^
> 
> meinst du de forellenteich in hvide sande?. kommt immer drauf an wieviel angler da sind oder dem tag davor da waren .. ansonnsten täglich wenn wir beide den im hafen meinen.


 
Ok ist mir neu!! |rotwerden
Sind Zombies auch geduldet??
Der in Ho geht voll ab, wenn man mit anderen Naturköder als Würmer ankommt!!

Ja ich meine den Teich direkt am Hafen!! (langer Kanal)


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (24. August 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

also bei den meisten put and take seen(rund um hvide sande) sind bienenmaden erlaubt habe noch nix negatives erfahren. zombies ja warumm nicht sind ja ne mehlwürmer art oder?? aber pass auf das die frikadellen sich net erschrecken*gg*zombies beissen*fg*


----------



## Hook007 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> also bei den meisten put and take seen(rund um hvide sande) sind bienenmaden erlaubt habe noch nix negatives erfahren. zombies ja warumm nicht sind ja ne mehlwürmer art oder?? aber pass auf das die frikadellen sich net erschrecken*gg*zombies beissen*fg*


 
Ja sind große Mehlwürmer!!
:q Vielleicht fallen die ja in Ohnmacht und kommen hoch!!


----------



## Hook007 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Kennt einer den Søvig Fiskesø??
Der ist auf der Straße nach Henne Strand!!


----------



## anschmu (26. August 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



Hook007 schrieb:


> Kennt einer den Søvig Fiskesø??
> Der ist auf der Straße nach Henne Strand!!


Kann ich mich nicht dran erinnern ! Aber teil mal Adresse und Erfolge mit ! Bin an jedem See - naturbelassen - interessiert ! Werde ab 6.10. die Gegend mal wieder unsicher machen !Gruß Andreas


----------



## viebi (26. August 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Wir wollen morgen mal los, welchen See könnt ihr mir in der Umgebung von Hvide Sande empfehlen?
Wo habt ihr in letzter Zeit am besten gefangen und am besten auch mit welcher Montage/Köder?


----------



## porscher (26. August 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

es gibt da einige.schwer zu sagen.ist vom besatz abhängig...


----------



## AAlfänger (26. August 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Moin,moin
Wir sind seitgestern abend wieder zu Hause, nach einer Woche in Sondervig. Ich bin zweimal in Hvide Sande am Put &Take bei den Werften gewesen. Montags 3 Std. 3 Forellen zwischen 3,5 und 4 Kg und Freitag nochmal 6 Std. 4 Forellen zwischen 3,5 und 4,5 kg. Gefangen mit Pose und Bienenmaden.:vik:

MFG Aalfänger


----------



## Hook007 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



anschmu schrieb:


> Kann ich mich nicht dran erinnern ! Aber teil mal Adresse und Erfolge mit ! Bin an jedem See - naturbelassen - interessiert ! Werde ab 6.10. die Gegend mal wieder unsicher machen !Gruß Andreas


 
Staße: Strandvejen
Wenn du von der 181 nach Henne Strand fährst!! 

Haben wir nicht ausprobiert, hat uns nicht gefallen! Preis war ok!! 

Naturbelassen?? - Sah nicht so aus!!


----------



## Hook007 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



viebi schrieb:


> Wir wollen morgen mal los, welchen See könnt ihr mir in der Umgebung von Hvide Sande empfehlen?
> Wo habt ihr in letzter Zeit am besten gefangen und am besten auch mit welcher Montage/Köder?


 
Auf dem schmalen Stück gibt es 4 Stück!!

- Am Hafen Hvide Sande (Salzwassersee) getestet und gefangen!!
Richtung Süden
- Klittens (Salzwassersee) getestet und gefangen!!

Letztes Jahr gefangen Montage ganz dumpf mit Pose!! Ich glaub mit PowerBait und Würmern!! :vik:

Richtung Norden
- Klegod nicht getestet
- Sondervig nicht getestet


----------



## viebi (28. August 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Wir waren jetzt in Sondervig und bei Klittens - beides ne Null Nummer. bei Klittens wurde was gefangen dafür war der See in Sondervig randvoll mit Fisch, nur hungrig waren sie nicht. Dort ist ein richtiges Getümmel und gespringe, fast wie im Zuchtbecken! Habt ihr Tipps um "satte" Forellen zu überlisten? Wir haben es nur mit Teig versucht haben jetzt aber aufgerüstet mit Kunstködern, was meint ihr?


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (28. August 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

also gefangen habe ich mit grün/gelben pellet teig gemischt von powerbait.geh sehr früh morgens zum  angeln oder halt zur dämmerung.dann klappt des auch. lese mal die tips vorher wo du sitzen sollst die ecken im 2 see sind gut vor kopf  am feld. habe da auf schlepp bzw stand gefangen.morgen sollte neuer fisch kommen. so ab ca. 9uhr kannst du damit rechnen.. schau wo er eingesetzt wurde. und angel da in der nähe.2 meter vorfach .. kleines blei am vorfach drann ca 30cm vorm haken . forme den teig damit er sich dreht. glob mir dann fängst du auch.. was für ein wetter ist immoment??habt ihr konstantes wetter??fahre in knapp 6 wochen wieder für 1 woche  dann  wird zugeschlagen .


----------



## Hook007 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Wetter war bedeckt und kurze Schauer!!
Morgen soll schön werden!!


----------



## bisam01 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

wenn so etwas ist bin ich ganz schön vorsichtig geworden,muß nicht aber meißtens steckt eine krankheit oder sauerstoffmangel dahinter. war vor 14 tagen weiter oben und an einen put and take seeda haben sie auch nicht gebissen, konnte dann doch frühmorgens die eine oder andere überreden .alle schön filetiert und zu portionen vakuumiert .nach über einer woche  wollten wir mal welche in die pfanne zubereiten ungeniesbar ende vom lied alles endsorgt.
 bin dann ein paarmal immer ca 80km eine tour nach klittens dambrug .schöne  geniesbare fische und schöne drills.
gruß und schönen urlaub noch


----------



## troutscout (4. September 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

das was bisam01 sagt, kann ich nur bestätigen. die fische im klitens dambrug forellenteich sind in der tat gut!! aber immer mit dem näschen aufpassen, wegen der nerzfarmen...

hab leider keinen von euch oben getroffen, hab die beiträge zu spät gesehen...


----------



## maki1980 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Moin Ihr Lieben,

obwohl ich eigentlich nicht mehr nach HS wollte, fahren wir nun doch wieder am 22.09 an den Fjord.(Er lässt mich nicht los ) Gibt es aktuelle Ergebnisse?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## holli-holunder (17. September 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Die würden mich auch interessieren, auch wenn ich erst in 3 Wochen fahre.


----------



## anschmu (17. September 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

@maki und @ holiholunder ! Kann ich auch erst beantworten , wenn ich am 6.10. vor Ort bin :vik:  Gruß Andreas


----------



## holli-holunder (18. September 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Na dann merke ich es selber. :m


----------



## Malzis (18. September 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

bin auch ab 6.10.da.vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal.


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (18. September 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

testen ist immer jut^^ am besten alles dabei haben und probieren .. wenn es an den see bzw teich net klappt dann ab zum nächsten put and take .. fröhliches fangen.. bin auch da oben  ab dem 6.10 die teiche von überflüssigen forellen säubern*gg*


----------



## anschmu (18. September 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

@ malzis @ forellenkiler ! Hauptsache die haben auch genug Fisch für uns alle ! Falle nämlich gleich zu viert ein ! Mal schauen vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal  ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## Benche (18. September 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Ich bin vom 29.09. bis 01.10. unterwegs in Hvide Sande , werd den See am Hafen mitnehmen und mal Oxriver ausprobieren, am Hafen hab ich letztes Jahr gut gefangen


----------



## holli-holunder (19. September 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



Benche schrieb:


> Ich bin vom 29.09. bis 01.10. unterwegs in Hvide Sande , werd den See am Hafen mitnehmen und mal Oxriver ausprobieren, am Hafen hab ich letztes Jahr gut gefangen


 
Dann berichte hier mal bitte, auf was wir uns einstellen können.

@anschmu: das hoffe ich auch, denn wir fallen zu dritt ein. :q


----------



## Norgeguide (22. September 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Hallo Freunde,
wir sind nun auch leider schon wieder Zuhaus angekommen, hatten aber ne schöne Woche in HS.
Da drei aus unsere Truppe schon eine Woche vor uns oben waren konnten die schon einige Tipps für mich parat halten.
Eins vorweg, wir ( 4 Angler, wo von zwei eigentlich jeden Tag los waren) konnten in einer Woche 34 Forellen fangen ( ca Gewicht 180 kg).Wir befischten zum testen 5 Teiche.
1) Klegod, nette Anlage aber nur zwei Forellen und die auch nur an den Wasserrädern, sonst am Teich nichts.
2) Sondervig, sehr gepflegt aber auch sehr trübe und in den Teichen ist ne Menge Fisch auch in guten Größen, nur das Problem, die wollen nicht beißen. Haben viel probiert und auch die anderen beobachtet. Hier und da mal eine vieleicht auch mal zwei. Wir saßen mir zwei Mann 4 Stunden und hatten nicht einen Biß, auch nicht auf unsere Geheimwaffe, wo ich später noch zu komme.
3) Lodbjerge am Golfplatz, einige Angler aber alle nichts gefangen. Wasser klar daher konnten wir mit den Poolbrillen gut ins Wasser sehen aber es waren kaum Fische zu erkennen daher dort gar nicht gefischt.
4) Klittens Dambrug, mit zwei Mann drei Stunden gefischt und mit nichts nach Haus, es lagen aber einige schöne Fische schon am Ufer. Nach aussagen anderer Angler sollte man dort früh morgens fischen, soll wohl die beste Zeit sein.
5) Die Meerwasser Teiche in HS.:vik:
Dort haben wir zugeschlagen. ich allein konnte dort 15 Forellen zwischen 4,5 und 6kg erwischen. Angelart ist recht einfach.
nen halben Tauwurm oder Dendrobena 30-50 cm tief anbieten.
Montagen nicht unter 0,25mm Hauptschnur. Kleine Wasserkugel und nen Pilot.Es wurden den ganzen Tag über Fische gefangen die richtig gut im Fleisch sind und auch Power haben.
So das solls erst mal sein
Gruß 
Norgeguide#h


----------



## anschmu (23. September 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

@norgeguide ! Gratuliere , da habt Ihr ja richtig zugeschlagen ! Wie ich sehe beangelt Ihr nur die Teiche direkt am Fjord ! 
Ich bevorzuge eigentlich nur die natürlich gewachsenen Seen ! Die p&t sind nicht so mein Fall ! 
Wie verarbeitet Ihr eure Forellen vorort ? Sind die großen noch geniessbar bzw. zum räuchern geeignet ? Und wie friert Ihr sie ein ? Bei der Menge braucht man schon einen großen Gefrierschrank und den haben ja nun nicht alle Häuser  ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## Norgeguide (23. September 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Halli Hallo,
tja wegen der größe hatte ich auch so meine bedenken. Wir haben an einem Abend zwei Forellen im Ganzen auf dem Grill gemacht. In Allufolie eingewickelt mit Salz,Pfeffer ein paar Kräutern,mit Tomaten,Gurken und Zwiebeln belegt und zwei Std gegart. Die haben Tip-Top geschmeckt. Wir waren zu Zehnt und sind alle Pappsatt geworden. Alle anderen haben wir Filetiert und eingefroren. Wir wollen die zuhause Kalträucher oder beizen.
Zwei Filets haben im schnitt 1700g gewogen. Mit dem einfrieren wird es natürlich eng aber bei Esmarch in Bjerregard kann man, wenn man dort Mieter ist , seine Fische einfrieren lassen.
Gruß
Norgeguide:vik:


----------



## mottejm (23. September 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Hallo,
Kennst jemand das Angel und Feriencamp in Hee.
Dort gibt es wohl einen Campingplatz, 3 Angelseen, Hütten zu mieten, Bad usw. Und auch einen Angelplatz an der Houver Au.
WR dort schon jemand.
Man kann dort Angeln aber auch Übernachten

Motte


----------



## anschmu (24. September 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



mottejm schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Kennst jemand das Angel und Feriencamp in Hee.
> Dort gibt es wohl einen Campingplatz, 3 Angelseen, Hütten zu mieten, Bad usw. Und auch einen Angelplatz an der Houver Au.
> WR dort schon jemand.
> ...



Hab ich noch nichts von gehört ! Teil  mal die genaue Anschrift mit !Hab mal gegoogelt ,ist der Familienpark West in Hee . Hab ich noch nie besucht !Hat auch ne eigene webside , mit Preisen und allen Infos ! Andreas


----------



## holli-holunder (24. September 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



mottejm schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Kennst jemand das Angel und Feriencamp in Hee.
> Dort gibt es wohl einen Campingplatz, 3 Angelseen, Hütten zu mieten, Bad usw. Und auch einen Angelplatz an der Houver Au.
> WR dort schon jemand.
> ...


 
Ich war dort vor 8 Jahren einmal und habe super gut gefangen, kein Fisch unter 2 Kilo und ich bin in 2 Stunden mit 8 Stück nach Hause gegangen, der größte hatte 4,5 Kilo.
Allerdings hat es mich in den letzten 8 Jahren dann eher in den Norden gezogen, so dass ich keine aktuellen Infos habe, will aber im Oktober auf jeden Fall dort mal einen Versuch starten. :m


----------



## mottejm (27. September 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

http://www.novasol.de/p/C02678?PE=3&K=0&NP=0

Das habe ich als Link zu dem Feriencenter in Hee gefunden.

Das ist sicher nicht schlecht wenn man praktisch von der Hütte aus Angeln kann. Aber anderseits hoffe ich ja auf Heringe an der HS Schleusse. Da wäre eins von den schwarzen Häusern in HS sicher sinnvoller.

Mal schaun.

Motte


----------



## anschmu (27. September 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



mottejm schrieb:


> http://www.novasol.de/p/C02678?PE=3&K=0&NP=0
> 
> Das habe ich als Link zu dem Feriencenter in Hee gefunden.
> 
> ...


----------



## mottejm (27. September 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Hy,
Welche meinst Du die schwarzen in Hvide Sande. Ich habe da noch keins gebucht, aber ich habe an der Schleusse mit eignen Leiten gesprochen die da schon waren und die waren wohl sehr zufrieden.
Das Preis Leistungs Verhältnis ist nicht schlecht. Und braucht man im Oktober ein HUs in den Dünen mit Garten. Zum in der Sonne liegen und Baden ist es sicher zu kalt.
Aber in HS kann man an die Sxhleusse laufen und zum Einkaufen auch.
Hat alles seine Vor und Nachteile

Motte
Sicher ist am 7.10. Gehts für 2 Wochen nach HS.


----------



## anschmu (27. September 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



mottejm schrieb:


> Hy,
> Welche meinst Du die schwarzen in Hvide Sande.
> 
> Motte
> Sicher ist am 7.10. Gehts für 2 Wochen nach HS.




Die meine ich ! Müßte man sich mal von innen anschauen ! Bin ab 6.10 auch für eine Woche in HS ,vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal! Blauer Megan mit Hannover Kennzeichen ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## mottejm (27. September 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Auf den Fotos im Netz schauen die Häuser nicht schlechter, wenn nicht sogar besser aus, wie Häuser in der Umgebung in dieser Preisklasse.
Und wie schon gesagt kann man zu Heringe fangen an die Schleusse laufen und wenn nix geht ist man auch schnell zu Haus und auch wieder dort.
Ich denke ich werde dort eins buchen.
Cool find ich ja auch die Hausboote in HS, aber die sind leider ausgebucht.

Ich fahre einen silbernen Jeep Compass mit Nummer TDO (Total Doofer Ossi) auch wenn ich Wessi bin

Motte


----------



## holli-holunder (28. September 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

So, noch eine Woche, dann geht es hoch nach Hvide Sande.
Das Fieber hat mich schon wieder gepackt und es juckt schon in den Fingern.
Gibt es aktuelles von den P&Ts da oben?
Lasst mal was hören, und vor allen Dingen laßt noch ein paar Trutten drin. :vik:


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (28. September 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

hehe also immoment lüppt net viel ,zumindestens in sondervig net. kollege ist  bis morgen da oben..  hat in 1 woche 4 stück.

 aber *gg* bin ja ab dem 6ten auch da oben.. mal schauen was geht.bin da optimistisch*fg*


----------



## holli-holunder (28. September 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> hehe also immoment lüppt net viel ,zumindestens in sondervig net. kollege ist bis morgen da oben.. hat in 1 woche 4 stück.
> 
> aber *gg* bin ja ab dem 6ten auch da oben.. mal schauen was geht.bin da optimistisch*fg*


 
Dann sehen wir uns garantiert, erster "Einsatz" wird dort am 7.10. sein. Wir sind zu dritt und ich denke wir werden den Teich etwas von überflüssigen Forellen säubern.
4 Stück in einer Woche sind aber doch eher mager, pro Stunde wäre dann schon besser. :q:q:q


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (28. September 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

hehe ich werde am 6ten meinen  anhänger abstellen ausräumen und ab zum teich. mal kucken was geht^^ man wird sich bestimmt dort sehen..  glob soviele dortmunder mit silbergrauen zafira fahren dort net rumm*gg*


----------



## maki1980 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

So, gerade zurück und voll abgeschneidert.
Aber, mein Kollege hat abartig  gut gefangen (warum ich nur nicht|kopfkrat) 
Leute, so große und vor allem qualitativ hochwertige Forellen wie in den Teichen in HS habe ich noch nie in DK gesehen.
Dagegen waren die Forellen aus Sondervig klein und kompletter Müll (wenn man so von Fischen reden darf)
Also, gefangen hat er in drei Sitzungen 11 Forellen.
Die kleinste 4,5 KG und die größte 7,6 KG und bei keiner Forelle fehlte auch nur eine Schuppe.
Bester Köder, neon gelber PB geschleppt an Wasserkugel.
Danach, selbstgesammelter Regenwurm in ca. 1,5 Meter tiefe.

Leute haut rein.


----------



## porscher (29. September 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

meinst du den salzwasserteich direkt im hafen in hvide sande?


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (29. September 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

100%  die sind immoment sehr gross. und hast immer schönen drill.gibt super filets*gg*


----------



## Benche (29. September 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Wenn hier von Hvide sande gesprochen wird , welchen See meint ihr? Den direkt am Hafen Danmbrug oder den vor Hvide Sande Klittens???


----------



## Seeringler (29. September 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Also, gefangen hat er in drei Sitzungen 11 Forellen.
> Die kleinste 4,5 KG und die größte 7,6 KG und bei keiner Forelle fehlte auch nur eine Schuppe.



Hammer! Das sind ja mal richtige Kirschen! Petri Deinem Kollegen!


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (29. September 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



Benche schrieb:


> Wenn hier von Hvide sande gesprochen wird , welchen See meint ihr? Den direkt am Hafen Danmbrug oder den vor Hvide Sande Klittens???


http://hvidesandefiskeso.dk/de.html


----------



## anschmu (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> http://hvidesandefiskeso.dk/de.html


War der nicht mal ne Zeit geschlossen ?


----------



## maki1980 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Richtig,

eine Zeitlang gab es das Problem mit der Forellenpest.
Alle Teiche die Ihre Forelen selbst gezüchtet haben, mußten auf andere Lieferanten zurückgreifen. Seit einem Jahr darf er wieder selbst Züchten
und Anhand der Qualität der Fische läuft dies wohl sehr gut.
Die meisten Fischen haben wir übrigends im Kanal gefangen.


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

hehe joo ..    1 bank kurz hinter der hütte  oder halt richtung ausnahme hütte am ende des kanals*gg*   sind die besten stellen im kanal . wobei du vorne aufpassen musst das  die frikadelle dir nicht um die  alte pumpe schwimmt, dann hast verloren.habt ihr nur morgens gefangen oder auch mittags??bzw waren viele angler dort??  weil so grosse forellen haben ja ihren preis.  denke mal 3-4 angler 1 forelle.


----------



## maki1980 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

wir waren immer um 06:45 Uhr am See.
Leider nie die ersten somit haben wir im Kanal an der zweiten Bank gesessen. Eingesetzt hat er gegen 06:30 Uhr (wurde uns von den bereits eingetroffenen Anglern bestätigt)


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

also quasi fast mittig  vom kanal.. oo habt ihr aber dann jut gefangen. normal super stellen sind direkt vorne an der hütte. .. naja ich werde mal sonntag früh vorbei schauen.. mal sehen was geht.danke für die auskunft.


----------



## maki1980 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Wo auch jeden Tag eine heraus kam:
im Teich. gegenüber der Hütte.
Teig direkt an der Holzumrandung hinein gelassen und ein paar Meter gewandert. Peng


----------



## holli-holunder (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

So, noch 4 Tage und ich werde da oben einfliegen.
Mich interessiert brennend die Anlage Oxriver, da ich dort noch nie war. Wer kann verständliche Angaben machen, wo die fängigsten Stellen sind, ich wollte nämlich in dem Kurzen Urlaub nicht nur suchen, sondern auch angeln. :q
Wäre prima, wenn sich da jemand gut auskennt und mir den einen oder anderen Tipp zukommen lassen könnte.
Vielen Dank schon mal an Euch. #6


----------



## Benche (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Oxriver hat uns nicht gefallen , die Anlage ist einfach zu groß und haben dort eher kleine Fische gesehn. MIt den Flussläufen ganz schön. Die meissten Leute haben vorne an den beiden kleinen Seen gefischt!


----------



## holli-holunder (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



Benche schrieb:


> Oxriver hat uns nicht gefallen , die Anlage ist einfach zu groß und haben dort eher kleine Fische gesehn. MIt den Flussläufen ganz schön. Die meissten Leute haben vorne an den beiden kleinen Seen gefischt!


Habt Ihr denn die fängigen Stellen ausmachen können?
Wenn ich genug kleine habe, müssen es keine großen sein, die kleinen schmecken geräuchert eh viel besser.


----------



## anschmu (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



Benche schrieb:


> Oxriver hat uns nicht gefallen , die Anlage ist einfach zu groß und haben dort eher kleine Fische gesehn. MIt den Flussläufen ganz schön. Die meissten Leute haben vorne an den beiden kleinen Seen gefischt!



Moin ! Mir sagt die Anlagen auch noch nicht zu , ist mir alles noch zu künstlich . Werd trotzdem nächste Woche mal vorbei schauen und die Anlage in den nächsten Jahre weiterhin beobachten . Kenne sie noch vor dem Umbau ,mal sehen wie sie sich weiterentwickelt ! Das Flussbett gefällt mir allerdings , ist mal ne andere Idee , als nur ne Kuhle ausheben und Forelle rein! Gruß Andreas


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

wenn du auf jedenfall fisch fangen willst am oxriver.. dann den ersten teich  am parkplatz.  die bank an der strasse. oder rechts oben in der ecke.powerbait+bienenmade schleppen.

 am teich  direkt hinter dem parplatz am einlauf..  2 bienenmaden und mit der strömung treiben lassen ,pose oder wasserkugel  länge des vorfachs egal weil ja mit der strömung mitgezogen wird.  am letzten teich wo so eine kleine hütte mit bei steht, entweder am einlauf  des sees oder auslauf des sees.. aber warumm verrate ich dir das*gg* bin ja selber da oben zum angöllln.  vieleicht sieht man sich.- aber no war im sommer enttäuschend forellen wogen zwischen 400-800gramm. auf jedenfall wünsche ich allen die ab dem 6ten oktober vor ort sind ganz viel  fisch .. und viel spass

@anschmu wo gehst du denn immer forellen angeln??


----------



## holli-holunder (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Na das nenne ich doch mal präzise.
Klasse Antwort, das werde ich beherzigen, und ich bin mir sicher, wir werden uns mal sehen, ich fahre übrigens einen silbernen Astra mit Kennzeichen MOL-... udn wir werden zu dritt dort aufschlagen.
Keine Angst, wir werden Dich dann auch nicht ins Wasser schubsen, wie wir es sonst immer mit denen machen, die an den fängigen Plätzen stehen. |supergri|supergri|supergri:g


----------



## anschmu (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

@anschmu wo gehst du denn immer forellen angeln??[/QUOTE]

Meistens am Bjerrely Angelsee hinter Videbaek oder auch zum Adsbolsee ! Nach No fahren wir auch , aber zum kleinen Teich !Früher haben wir viel den Teich in No , der an der Schweinefarm ,  beangelt . Aber seit der Sohn das übernommen hat , geht da garnichts mehr ! Siehst du Sonntags nicht mal ein paar Dänen angeln ! Da haben wir vor Jahren fast nur geangelt und immer gute Ergebnisse gehabt !Gruß Andreas


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



holli-holunder schrieb:


> Na das nenne ich doch mal präzise.
> Klasse Antwort, das werde ich beherzigen, und ich bin mir sicher, wir werden uns mal sehen, ich fahre übrigens einen silbernen Astra mit Kennzeichen MOL-... udn wir werden zu dritt dort aufschlagen.
> Keine Angst, wir werden Dich dann auch nicht ins Wasser schubsen, wie wir es sonst immer mit denen machen, die an den fängigen Plätzen stehen. |supergri|supergri|supergri:g



 hehe . naja bin nicht zart beseitet . ich fahre silbergrauen zafira mit do.. kennzeichen.  ich fahre ja nicht nur nach no .. alle anlagen um dem fjord werden beangelt. auch bis nach skaven.  ich sag ja im sommer war ich im august dort  und habe in sondervig sehr gut gefangen. naja einfach mal schauen^^

 @ anschmu  der in no an der schweine farm kenne ich garnicht ?ist der auf dem weg zum oxriver??  weil wenn du nach no reinkommst  in dem kleinen örtchen ist wohl auf der linken seite ein kleiner teich. ist das der? oder der am oxriver vorbei und bissel weiter auf der rechten seite.?


----------



## anschmu (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

@ anschmu  der in no an der schweine farm kenne ich garnicht ?ist der auf dem weg zum oxriver??  weil wenn du nach no reinkommst  in dem kleinen örtchen ist wohl auf der linken seite ein kleiner teich. ist das der? oder der am oxriver vorbei und bissel weiter auf der rechten seite.?[/QUOTE]

Wenn du von Ringkoeping nach No fährst eine Straße vorher ,an der Kirche vorbei , etwas außerhalb auf der rechten Seite !


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



anschmu schrieb:


> @ anschmu  der in no an der schweine farm kenne ich garnicht ?ist der auf dem weg zum oxriver??  weil wenn du nach no reinkommst  in dem kleinen örtchen ist wohl auf der linken seite ein kleiner teich. ist das der? oder der am oxriver vorbei und bissel weiter auf der rechten seite.?


 
Wenn du von Ringkoeping nach No fährst eine Straße vorher ,an der Kirche vorbei , etwas außerhalb auf der rechten Seite ![/QUOTE]


 ok war da noch nicht. und der teich in Bjerrely ist jut?? war dort auch noch nie.


----------



## anschmu (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> Wenn du von Ringkoeping nach No fährst eine Straße vorher ,an der Kirche vorbei , etwas außerhalb auf der rechten Seite !




 ok war da noch nicht. und der teich in Bjerrely ist jut?? war dort auch noch nie.[/QUOTE]

Bjerrely ist ein Naturteich ! Fahre ich seit ca Jahren wieder an , obwohl Preise immer teurer werden und Fisch immer kleiner und weniger - wie überall ! Aber ist eine gepflegte Anlagen und sehr ruhig gelegen ! Und auch fast eine Stunde Fahrzeit von Hvidesande ! Findest du auch im Netz unter www.bjerrely.dk


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

ah ok danke für den link.  ich glob ich war da schonmal.   die makierten forellen kommen mir bekannt vor. .  kann sein bei meinen ersten dk besuch , aber bin mir net sicher.  denke aber eher das ich am fjord bleibe. kenne die teiche ja mittlerweile aus dem ff.


----------



## anschmu (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> ah ok danke für den link.  ich glob ich war da schonmal.   die makierten forellen kommen mir bekannt vor. .  kann sein bei meinen ersten dk besuch , aber bin mir net sicher.  denke aber eher das ich am fjord bleibe. kenne die teiche ja mittlerweile aus dem ff.



Das ist es ja , jeder fährt halt die Teiche an die er kennt und wo er sich wohlfühlt ! Bei einer Woche Angelurlaub ist da keine Zeit für Experimente ! Hab mir die Teiche auch immer im Sommerurlaub gesucht , da ist dann mehr Zeit und wenn die Mädels sonnen , sind wir Teiche suchen gefahren !


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



anschmu schrieb:


> Das ist es ja , jeder fährt halt die Teiche an die er kennt und wo er sich wohlfühlt ! Bei einer Woche Angelurlaub ist da keine Zeit für Experimente ! Hab mir die Teiche auch immer im Sommerurlaub gesucht , da ist dann mehr Zeit und wenn die Mädels sonnen , sind wir Teiche suchen gefahren !



 ich musste immer mit zum sonnen. hast du es jut^^

nunja  fahre ja mehrmals im jahr dort hoch. kenne da schon einige teiche .. bin ja auch mehr oder weniger ein wandersmann.   ich habe in den jahren soviele leute dort oben kennen gelernt wahnsin.    ist schon wie  eine grosse familie  die anglerschaar. man trifft immer die selben leute zu selben zeit im urlaub.faszinierend  ..


----------



## Benche (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Also mir hat ja der See in Klegod sehr gut gefallen. Sehr schöne und saubere Anlage , überall Bänke und schöne Angelstellen + 2 Wasserräder. Haben auch sehr viele Forellen gesehen nur beissen wollten sie nicht ;-)


Fürs ultimative Angelerlebnis ist der in Hvide Sande am Hafen optimal. Der setzt da ja nur halbe Schweine ins Wasser, nur brauch man da die richtige Montage ;-)


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

heheh joo . naja klegod darfst nur am wassserrad sitzen woanders hat kein zweck  . sobald die räder an sind habe die anderen verloren.


----------



## anschmu (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

|supergri Moin ! Nur noch dachbox montieren und dann gehts am Samstag um 6.00h los ! Kanns kaum erwarten mal wieder die Stille am Wasser zuhören und den Kopf frei zukriegen ! Man sieht sich in Hvide Sande ! :vik:


----------



## mottejm (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Na dann viel Spass,
Locke die Heringe an, und lass noch welche drin.
Wir kommen am Montag auch ins gelobte Land.
Forellen und Heringe wir kommen auch.

Motte

PS: Silbergrauer Jeep mit TDO


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



anschmu schrieb:


> |supergri Moin ! Nur noch dachbox montieren und dann gehts am Samstag um 6.00h los ! Kanns kaum erwarten mal wieder die Stille am Wasser zuhören und den Kopf frei zukriegen ! Man sieht sich in Hvide Sande ! :vik:




hahah. brauchst  2tage dafür???:q

  ich fahre morgens um 3uhr los . hab anhänger dabei  dauert bissel länger #t

 ankommen- schlüsel holen -auspacken-angel sachen ins auto-fische fangen- abends grilen-und abends eine halbe flasche  osbourne reinschlabbern.  so wird mein samstag aussehen :m tooootal entspannend*gg*


----------



## anschmu (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> hahah. brauchst  2tage dafür???:q
> 
> ich fahre morgens um 3uhr los . hab anhänger dabei  dauert bissel länger #t
> 
> ankommen- schlüsel holen -auspacken-angel sachen ins auto-fische fangen- abends grilen-und abends eine halbe flasche  osbourne reinschlabbern.  so wird mein samstag aussehen :m tooootal entspannend*gg*



Hier regnet es in Strömen ! Habs auch  nicht so weit , fahre erst gegen 6h los , muß noch 2 Freunde abholen werde so gegen 7h in Hannover auf die A2 fahren und ganz gemütlich gegen 13h eintreffen ! Kann erst gegen 14h ins Haus !


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

hehe   fahre auch über hannover-dann a7 shit auf die 30 km umweg ^^ a1 ist ja eine reine baustelle.habe ich von dortmund aus schon einmal 16 std gebraucht für 780km. nie wieder*gg*


----------



## anschmu (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> hehe   fahre auch über hannover-dann a7 shit auf die 30 km umweg ^^ a1 ist ja eine reine baustelle.habe ich von dortmund aus schon einmal 16 std gebraucht für 780km. nie wieder*gg*


!

Na , da schau ich blauer Megan mit Dachbox H-AS-.... nach Dortmunder mit Hänger :m !


----------



## holli-holunder (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Oh könnt Ihr das alle gut haben, ich kann erst um 16:00 Uhr ins Haus, und eh dann alles aus dem Auto raus ist, ist es zu spät um Samstag noch los zu ziehen. Aber Sonntag Vormittag dann, ich denke wir werden in Söndervig anfangen.


----------



## Ködervorkoster (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Moin Holli!
Am Samstag soll morgens vor Ort die Sonne scheinen! Fahr doch ein bischen früher los und mach mit der Familie ein "Brunch-Picknick" am Teich! #6  Sagen wir mal... so vier Stunden... :q


----------



## Malzis (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

ich kann ab 16 Uhr auf mein hausboot.dann kann man immer nochmal zu hafen gehen...
Werde aber auch an den teichen und Oxriver in den nächsten 2 Wochen mal rumgeistern.Schwarzer Vivarobus mit Leeraner kennzeichen
Habt aber alle auf jedenfall eine gute Fahrt!!!!
wir werden uns schon sehen.


----------



## holli-holunder (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

So die letzten Stunden Arbeit sind angebrochen, dann ab nach Hause und Klamotten packen und morgen früh ganz gemütlich los.
Werde dann am Sonntag Vormittag das erste Mal losziehen, wahrscheinlich nach Söndervig.
Was haltet Ihr davon mal einen festen Tag für alle an einem bestimmten See auszumachen um dort ein kleines Treffen und gemeinsames Angeln zu veranstalten?


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



holli-holunder schrieb:


> So die letzten Stunden Arbeit sind angebrochen, dann ab nach Hause und Klamotten packen und morgen früh ganz gemütlich los.
> Werde dann am Sonntag Vormittag das erste Mal losziehen, wahrscheinlich nach Söndervig.
> Was haltet Ihr davon mal einen festen Tag für alle an einem bestimmten See auszumachen um dort ein kleines Treffen und gemeinsames Angeln zu veranstalten?



 och ich hätte nix dagegen. ich bin auf jedenfall auch öfters in söndervig#h


----------



## holli-holunder (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> och ich hätte nix dagegen. ich bin auf jedenfall auch öfters in söndervig#h


 
Also wie gesagt, Sonntag Vormittag bin ich auf jeden Fall da, ich denke zwischen 10 und 11 werde ich da aufschlagen, wir sind zu dritt, wenn Du auch vorbeikommst, herzlich willkommen. Vielleicht schließt sich ja noch der eine oder andere an. #h


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



holli-holunder schrieb:


> Also wie gesagt, Sonntag Vormittag bin ich auf jeden Fall da, ich denke zwischen 10 und 11 werde ich da aufschlagen, wir sind zu dritt, wenn Du auch vorbeikommst, herzlich willkommen. Vielleicht schließt sich ja noch der eine oder andere an. #h




 soo früh*gg* joo kommt drauf an wann ich ins bett komme. meistens machen wir mit 4 familien ein angrillen.und da wird richtig gescheppert. ansonnsten. nen tag später. aber ich schau mal wie es mir geht.


----------



## holli-holunder (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> soo früh*gg* joo kommt drauf an wann ich ins bett komme. meistens machen wir mit 4 familien ein angrillen.und da wird richtig gescheppert. ansonnsten. nen tag später. aber ich schau mal wie es mir geht.


 
Wie hieß es doch gleich, die frühe Bienemade fängt die Forelle, oder so ähnlich. |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

hehe joo. treffen werden wir uns sicherlich. vieleicht auch schon am sonntag.


----------



## holli-holunder (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> hehe joo. treffen werden wir uns sicherlich. vieleicht auch schon am sonntag.


Bist Du da oben dann auch online, dann kann man sich ja zur Not noch vor Ort verabreden, denn wir wollen auf jeden Fall auch noch zum Oxriver. #h


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

türlich haben wir laptop bei^^wie gesagt fahre silber-grauen opel zafira do-fl


----------



## holli-holunder (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> türlich haben wir laptop bei^^wie gesagt fahre silber-grauen opel zafira do-fl


Na dann sollte das doch klappen. Fahre silbernen Astra Kombi MOL-JH


----------



## maki1980 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Herrschaften,

ich wünsche Euch allen einen schönen Urlaub und viel Fisch.
Habt eine Gute Fahrt und schönes Wetter.

Gott, wäre ich auch gern wieder nach HS aufgebrochen...

Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## holli-holunder (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Herrschaften,
> 
> ich wünsche Euch allen einen schönen Urlaub und viel Fisch.
> Habt eine Gute Fahrt und schönes Wetter.
> ...


Vielen Dank an Dich, aber von Nordestedt kannst Du das doch mal als Tagesausflug planen. #h


----------



## maki1980 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Naja, 320 KM sind es nun doch noch!
Aber entweder im September oder Oktober 2013 sind wir wieder vor Ort.


----------



## holli-holunder (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Naja, 320 KM sind es nun doch noch!
> Aber entweder im September oder Oktober 2013 sind wir wieder vor Ort.


 Na das sind dann 3 Stunden, höchstens, dazu 3 Stunden angeln und 3 Stunden zurück, paßt doch locker in einen Tag. #h


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Herrschaften,
> 
> ich wünsche Euch allen einen schönen Urlaub und viel Fisch.
> Habt eine Gute Fahrt und schönes Wetter.
> ...



danke dir.#h


----------



## Kescherdriller (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Moinsen#h

War mal wieder jemand von Euch in Munkbro zum Fischen??
Würde mich über etwas Info freuen,da ich so um den 5/6.11
Dort füe 3-4Tage fischen möchte!!

Lieben Gruß,
Olli


----------



## anschmu (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



Kescherdriller schrieb:


> Moinsen#h
> 
> War mal wieder jemand von Euch in Munkbro zum Fischen??
> Würde mich über etwas Info freuen,da ich so um den 5/6.11
> ...


----------



## AAlfänger (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



anschmu schrieb:


> Kescherdriller schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Moinsen#h
> ...


----------



## anschmu (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> anschmu schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Heißt das hier Angeln am Ringköpingfjord oder rund um den Ringköpingfjord?|kopfkrat
> ...


----------



## anschmu (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

#:#:#:So morgen früh gehts los ! Auto gepackt ! Habe mich entschieden , Laptop bleibt zuhause , auch der soll sich mal eine Woche vom  dummgelaber  erholen ! Berichte nächste Woche von unserem kleinen Angeltripp ! Den Rest treffe ich in HS ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

so auf auf. wir sehen uns ,allen eine gute fahrt.#h#h fischis ich kööömmmmme.:vik:


----------



## Kescherdriller (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Munkbro liegt etwas nordöstlich vom Fjord,unterhalb 'Holstebro...#6

LG,Olli


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

moin kurzer bericht.gestern am sondervig put and take mit 2 mann 8 forellen verhaftet in 2 std.wetter regnerisch und stürmisch.


----------



## goldlax (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Hey Leute
Der goldlax ist num wieder daheim.
War mit Sohn und zwei Enkeln und einer Schwiegerekelin in Klegot. Unterkunft für Angler ein bisschen spärlich eingerichtet. Müssen nächstes mal besser aussuchen.
Wetter sehr bescheiden nur Viiiiiel Wind und Regen.|gr:|gr:  Laut Angelladen seit ca 6-Wochen. |uhoh:|uhoh:
Forellen haben nirgens gut gebissen.
Hering war noch nicht da. Wohl zuviel Süßwasser im Teich.
Waren dafür an der Brandung und haben die Schollen geärgert. Durch den Starkwind war der Erfolg mäßig. 
Aber wir waren allemann/frau trotzdem zufrieden. Haben viel frische Luft getankt. Die Jugend hat den Drachen steigen gelassen .Wir Hatten alle viel Spaß
Soviel vom Ausflug nach DN.
Viele Grüße an ALLE da oben und viel Petri Heil.
wünscht Euch... Dieter


----------



## holli-holunder (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

So heute mal am Söndervig P&T gestartet und nüscht war, wir hatten doch sage und schreibe 2 Plötzen auf Bienenmade.#d Nur einer hat dann doch noch einevon 2,5 Kilo verhaftet. Ist aber auch extrem windig hier.
@Forellenkiller: wir fahren morgen definitiv zum Oxriver. Ankunft vermutlich zwischen 11 und 12 Uhr.:m


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



holli-holunder schrieb:


> So heute mal am Söndervig P&T gestartet und nüscht war, wir hatten doch sage und schreibe 2 Plötzen auf Bienenmade.#d Nur einer hat dann doch noch einevon 2,5 Kilo verhaftet. Ist aber auch extrem windig hier.
> @Forellenkiller: wir fahren morgen definitiv zum Oxriver. Ankunft vermutlich zwischen 11 und 12 Uhr.:m


sorry war gestern beim zahnarzt.war erst spät nachmittags los .

hoffe ihr hattet erfolg?


----------



## holli-holunder (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> sorry war gestern beim zahnarzt.war erst spät nachmittags los .
> 
> hoffe ihr hattet erfolg?



Leider nicht, war extrem voll und nur an einer stelle würde gefangen. Werden heute nachmittag wieder nach sondervig fahren, da kam gestern gut fisch raus.


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

ich hatte gestern 2 in söndervig.4 versemmelt.beissen sehr vorsichtig,bei dem wind und den wellen auf dem wasser merkt man net jeden zupper.denke so um 11.30 mache ich mich auf dem weg.man sieht sich.


----------



## holli-holunder (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> ich hatte gestern 2 in söndervig.4 versemmelt.beissen sehr vorsichtig,bei dem wind und den wellen auf dem wasser merkt man net jeden zupper.denke so um 11.30 mache ich mich auf dem weg.man sieht sich.


 
wir werden erst gegen 15:00 Uhr ankommen und die Abendsession nehmen, der Wind soll dann etwas nachlassen.
Aber wir werden uns bestimmt sehen. Wo standest  Du gestern?


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

so kurzer bericht aus söndervig.starker wind, 3 grosse   forellen verhaftet 1 abgegangen.danach 2 std. oxriver, auch 3 stück.truhe füllt sich langsam.moin wieder söndervig unseren holli zeigen wie geangelt wird.lol.


----------



## holli-holunder (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> so kurzer bericht aus söndervig.starker wind, 3 grosse forellen verhaftet 1 abgegangen.danach 2 std. oxriver, auch 3 stück.truhe füllt sich langsam.moin wieder söndervig unseren holli zeigen wie geangelt wird.lol.


 
Na besser ist, wir hatten heute nur 4 verlorene. Kurz nachdem Du weg warst ging es bei mir auch los mit dem abreißen. #d:c


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



holli-holunder schrieb:


> Na besser ist, wir hatten heute nur 4 verlorene. Kurz nachdem Du weg warst ging es bei mir auch los mit dem abreißen. #d:c



schade dann darfst du ja nicht mehr angeln gehen

ich bin bestimmt ab 13 uhr wieder los:vik:


----------



## holli-holunder (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Wir waren heute Nachmittag noch zwei Stunden in Klegod, mit Erfolg, darf also weiter angeln.;-)


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

hehe .respekt^^habe auch noch ein paar in sondervig^^


----------



## maki1980 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Das Hört sich doch alles gut an.
Und wie beissen Sie? Schleppen, Grund?

Auf jedenfall, DICKES PETRIE


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

beissen auf beides. ich selber schleppe nur.chatreu bloodwurm mit rotwurm vorher über den haken geködert dann den powerbait drauf da stehen die brüder immoment drauf.


----------



## holli-holunder (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Bei uns, zwei Bienenmaden auf Stand, ca. 80 cm Tiefe. Alles andere lief gar nicht in Klegod.


----------



## Ködervorkoster (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Mooin Herr H. Holunder!  #h

Fahr mal nach Klittens:  

Klittens Put and Take                     Sønder Klitvej 53
                    6960 Hvide Sande
                    Tlf. 2276 8781
                    Mobil 2032 1736
www.klittens-putandtake.dk 

Ist auch ne schöne Anlage. Die Forellen dort waren sehr gut im Fleich & recht kampfstark!
Versucht es im Bereich des kleinen Verbindungskanals (nähe Brücke) am größeren Teich. Habe bei sehr starkem Wind dort auf Grund (auftreibend) gut gefangen!

...nicht das Du troutnorge noch was "einzugestehen" hast... 

#h


----------



## maki1980 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



Ködervorkoster schrieb:


> Mooin Herr H. Holunder!  #h
> 
> Fahr mal nach Klittens:
> 
> ...



Richtig.
Als wir dort zum schauen waren standen dort auch zwei Herren mit gutem Fang.


----------



## holli-holunder (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



Ködervorkoster schrieb:


> Mooin Herr H. Holunder!  #h
> 
> Fahr mal nach Klittens:
> 
> ...


Haben uns die Anlage heute angeschaut und fanden sie nicht so toll. Außerdem standen wir bis zu den Knöchel n im Schlamm. Sind dann wieder nach Klegod und haben da anständige 2,5 Kilo Forellen auf die Schuppen gelegt


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

so no 4 forellen.danach 2 std hivide sande 3 stück ,halbe schweine.. meine truhe platzt aus allen nähten.morgen nochmal sondervig und eventuell hividesande forellenteich.hey holli hast endlich was gefangen^^


----------



## Ködervorkoster (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



holli-holunder schrieb:


> Haben uns die Anlage heute angeschaut und fanden sie nicht so toll. Außerdem standen wir bis zu den Knöchel n im Schlamm. Sind dann wieder nach Klegod...



...na, wenn Ihr schon dort vor Ort zum gucken seid... so ein 2 Std.-Versuch hätte sich bestimmt gelohnt!  #c  Ich habe dort selbst im "forellenfeindlichen" Sommer problemlos gut gefangen!

Mein Tipp:   Matsch = Gummistiefel!  :q


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

da hast du vollkommen recht





Ködervorkoster schrieb:


> ...na, wenn Ihr schon dort vor Ort zum gucken seid... so ein 2 Std.-Versuch hätte sich bestimmt gelohnt!  #c  Ich habe dort selbst im "forellenfeindlichen" Sommer problemlos gut gefangen!
> 
> Mein Tipp:   Matsch = Gummistiefel!  :q


da hast vollkommen recht ohne die kommst du im herbst in dk nicht aus egal ob matschig oder nur nasser rasen ,gummi stiefel gehören eh zu standart ausrüstung.haben mir in der woche gute dienste geleistet.
:vik:soo nochmal nen letzten turn dann ist die woche urlaub leider wieder vorbei.


----------



## Ködervorkoster (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> soo nochmal nen letzten turn dann ist die woche urlaub leider wieder vorbei.



Na nu ma Butter bei die Fische!  :q  Wo warste & wie lief es..?
#h


----------



## holli-holunder (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



Ködervorkoster schrieb:


> ...na, wenn Ihr schon dort vor Ort zum gucken seid... so ein 2 Std.-Versuch hätte sich bestimmt gelohnt! #c Ich habe dort selbst im "forellenfeindlichen" Sommer problemlos gut gefangen!
> 
> Mein Tipp: Matsch = Gummistiefel! :q


 
Ich hasse Gummistiefel, ziehe ich nie an, und in der Zeit die wir da schauen waren, hat niemand der ca. 20 Angler etwas gefangen, am Ausnehmplatz war noch nichts zu sehen und es lag eine Mickerforelle (oder auch Michaforelle genannt) an einem Platz, die hatte aber nicht mal ein Kilo.
In Klegod haben wir übrigens besser gefangen und nicht nur am Wasserrad. Und dort keine unter 2,5 Kilo. :m


----------



## anschmu (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

#hMoin ! Sind nun auch zurück aus Hvide Sande ! Unterkunft war mal wieder super ! Fisch war an den Naturseen sehr mäßig ! Haben No und Bjerrely beangelt ! Am Adsboelsee und einige andere Seen haben wir uns auch noch angesehen , aber nicht beangelt ! Unsere Devise war diesmal nur eine Angelkarte pro Person und nicht länger als 6 Stunden zu angeln ! Ist halt schon wieder teurer geworden ! Haben zwar nicht viel gefangen , aber einen 89 cm Aal in Bjerrely war als Beifang dabei !         Am Dienstag mußten wir unseren Freund nach Tostedt zum Arzt fahren , hat sich später herausgestellt ,  das er einen Herzinfarkt hatte und am Donnerstag 2 Stands bekommen hat , da waren wir natürlich erst mal fertig ! 
Vom Wetter war es sehr durchwachsen , was uns aber nicht groß gestört hat ! Man hat ja Klamotten mit !
Am Samstag hab ich bei Esmarch auf dem Parkplatz Forellenkiler getroffen , hat wohl etwas mehr gefangen als wir ! Nehme an das er noch berichten wird !
Hering sind wir garnicht gewesen , waren noch nicht da . Haben immer mal geguckt , aber hat keiner welche gefangen ! Am Mittwoch haben wir mit 10 Anglern in No gesessen und mit 15 Ruten sind in 6 Stunden 2 Forellen rausgekommen ! Die Forellen haben aber allgemein wohl schlecht bzw. sehr sehr vorsichtig gebissen , man hat in den Gesprächen rausgehört , das das an den anderen Seen und auch an den Put & take Seen der Fall war ! 
Egal , habe vorhin telefoniert und sind schon wieder  für den Maiurlaub am planen . Sind halt HS infiziert :m! Weiß nun auch wo Munkbro liegt , werde ihn im Mai mal anschauen !
Man sieht sich in HS ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## mottejm (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Hallo Andreas, mein Beileid dass der Urlaub schon wieder vorbei ist. 
Wir haben noch diese Woche.
Das die Forellen nur sehr vorsichtig beissen ist leider wahr. Und die Preissenkung sind schon fast eine Frechheit.
Sondervig: 3 Angeln, 3 Stunden für € 54,- ist schon unverschämt, und dann beissen die Biester nicht, Fische sind mehr wie genug drin. Mich beruhigt dass es den anderen Anglern auch nicht besser geht, wir haben dort ein paar kleine und eine mit 5 Kg gefangen ( die ist beim Kalträuchern)
Relativ gut gefangen haben wir in No. Auch die Fischauswahl ist gut: 2 Seiblinge, 1 ich glaube Döbel, mehrere Regenbogenforellen, ein paar Bachforellen und auch schöne grosse Rotfleichige über 3 Kg. 
Die Truhe ist fast voll und beim Räuchern sind auch schon 7 Fische.
Wir können also nicht wirklich jammern, aber die letzten Jahre war's besser.
Und von Hering ist wie schon gesagt nix zu sehen, leider.
Wir werdens die Woche noch beobachten und unser Glück versuchen.
Winter ohne Matjes ist nicht gut.

Ich berichte.

Motte

PS: Wir haben uns das Angel- und Feriencamp in Hee angesehen. Das ist direkt an der Hover Au und man hat dort angeblich auch Angelberechtigung. Dann gibt es ein paar Ferienhäuser nagelneu direkt an Amgelseen. Von Def. Haustür zu See sind gerade mal 50m. Schaut interessant aus aber kein Angler war dort.
Und es ist sicher ein Familienparadies mit Ziegen, Kleintieren, Waschbären, Spielplätzen, GoCard, Schwimmbad usw.
War dort schon wer?


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

huhu so  der l letzte turn am freitag brachte absolut kalte füsse und kalte ohren. wind war der hammer und habe in sondervig nur ein abriss und  eine forelle von ca 4,5 kilo  einfahren können.^^ die ich noch netmal selber gefangen habe. meine frau war der übeltäter. 

 zu der woche kurzes fazit. forellen waren sehr vorsichtig beim beissen.  habe aber knapp 23 stück verhaften können.  bin aber nicht so ganz zu frieden. was ich noch an bisse versemmelt habe man man. wo der holli mit null nach hause ging hatte ich immer so 2-3 frikadellen in  sondervig gefangen. mein tip .. rotwurm übern haken aufs vorfach und powerbait auf den haken  am meisten gefangen auf chathreu mit rotwurm.  die biester gingen da echt steil drauf.  und zu no. joo gefangen habe ich da auch immer so 2 im schnitt   auch diesmal etwas grössere  von 2-3 kilo .. bin schon wieder den nächsten trip am planen.  denke mit meiner frau im april mal schauen was dann so geht.  aber ansonnsten war es mal wieder eine schöne woche .

 @anschmu  ist nicht schön ,da freud man sich das ganze jahr auf den turn und dann so etwas. gute besserung für deinen kumpel.  auch ich musste in hividesande zum zahnarzt. mann habe die ganze woche nur von tabletten gelebt.  aber nun jut  alle andere die dort oben sind noch viel spass .. bis nächstes jahr.


----------



## holli-holunder (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Stimmt, Söndervig war nicht unser Platz, bis auf einen Tag, mit vier Ausschlitzern war da nicht viel los, aber wir haben dann in Klegod gefangen, eigenartigerweise.
Und die waren alle gut, keine unter 2,5 Kilo.
Aber da wurde alles auf Bienemade gefangen, die ein wenig "gezuppelt" wurde.


----------



## schulle21 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Hey gibt es schon Neuigkeiten rund um die Forellenteiche um Ringköping? Bin vom 28.10 - 04.11 vor Ort und wollte mal den Oxriver testen!


----------



## anschmu (13. November 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Hallo Männer geht noch was rund um den Fjord ? So langsam geht wohl alles in den Winterschlaf ! Hab gerade mal für Mai Urlaub angemeldet - mal sehen ob ich den bekomme ! Muß mal wieder üben !


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (13. November 2012)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

aloha anschmu^^

  werde am  6.4 2013 für eine woche  schon vor ort sein *gg*

 dann ab den 25.5-1.6.2013.

 und noch einmal in den sommerferien vom 17-31.8.2013


----------



## anschmu (6. April 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



Forellenkiler schrieb:


> aloha anschmu^^
> 
> werde am  6.4 2013 für eine woche  schon vor ort sein *gg*
> 
> ...


----------



## mottejm (6. April 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Hallo,
wir sind seit Mittwoch Abend da. Die Truhe ist schon fast voll.
Hering ohne Ende.
Wir waren bis jetzt nur in No auf Forellen. Gefangen haben wir in 3 Stunden 3 schöne Forellen und einen Saibling.
Die Teiche sind alle Eisfrei und das Wetter ist Klasse.
Sonne seit heute Westwind und ca. 10 Grad.
Für alle die bald kommen. Es geht was.

Motte


----------



## Costas (6. April 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Hallo

Wir haben immer noch Frost in der Nacht und manche Seen haben dünne Eisschichten am Morgen früh. Diese verschwinden aber schnell, sobald die Sonne hoch geht. 

Heute war ein Bekannter von mir am Forsum See angeln, 5 Min. südlich von Tarm / Skjern Au. Es war sein erster Versuch an diesem Natursee diese Jahr.  Er hat in 4 Stunden 11 Stk. gefangen. Nicht schlecht, oder?

http://img35.*ih.us/img35/5750/kursus4.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Gruss #h
Costas


----------



## anschmu (7. April 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

@ Costas , hast du mal die genaue Adresse , ich weiß grad nicht welchen Teich du meinst ! Danke und Gruß Andreas


----------



## Costas (7. April 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



anschmu schrieb:


> @ Costas , hast du mal die genaue Adresse , ich weiß grad nicht welchen Teich du meinst ! Danke und Gruß Andreas



Hallo Andreas

Hier ist die Adresse
http://www.foersum-putandtake.dk/

Ich weiss, Du bist ein Fan von natürlichen Seen. Dieser ist eine der seltenen auf Jütland. Sie werden bald den See auch mit Stör besetzen. 

Gruss,
Costas


----------



## anschmu (8. April 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

@Costas ! Danke für die Adresse , weiß nun welcher Teich gemeint ist ! Hab dort schon oft geschaut , aber nie geangelt !Glaube wird Zeit mal eine Rute zu investieren ! Mich hat die Größe immer abgeschreckt , Frage ist immer dann aufgetaucht , wenn man nur selten Angler am Gewässer gesehen hat ! Der Teich hat aber wohl auch einen neuen Besitzer ! Ich glaub dies Jahr werden wir mal dort angeln ! Muß mich ja auch nach meinen Mitanglern richten ! Aber erst zu dir in den Laden und dann an den Teich ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## FischToni (12. April 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

Hallo Boardies,

ich fahre nächste Woche nach Hvide-Sande. Dem Hering sollte man dann auf die Schuppen rücken können.
Gibt es aktuelle Empfehlungen in Sachen Forellenteiche in der Nähe von HvideSande ? Köder-Favoriten zu dieser Jaherszeit ? Ich gehe davon aus, das der Fisch überwiegend noch recht tief steht (wg. Temperaturen). Was meint Ihr ?
Eine DANKE schon einmal vorweg.

Gruß

   FischToni


----------



## anschmu (14. April 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*



FischToni schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies,
> 
> ich fahre nächste Woche nach Hvide-Sande. Dem Hering sollte man dann auf die Schuppen rücken können.
> Gibt es aktuelle Empfehlungen in Sachen Forellenteiche in der Nähe von HvideSande ? Köder-Favoriten zu dieser Jaherszeit ? Ich gehe davon aus, das der Fisch überwiegend noch recht tief steht (wg. Temperaturen). Was meint Ihr ?
> ...


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (14. April 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

so  ein ganz kurzer bericht.  es geht was forellentechnisch.. wo ich am 6.4. angekommen bin.. super schönes wetter. habe den samstag aber locker ausklingen lassen .. mit nen leckeren cola -osbourne.. sonntag den 7.4.. mist wetter mit sturm hagel und schnee.  hatte mich 2 std in sondervig hingesetzt.. aber 0 nummer. montags ab nach no .. 2 std.-.  5 grosse  alle so um die 2,5-3 kg. dienstag 2 std no.. 4 grosse.  alle wieder um die 2,5 kg.. mittwoch nochmal no.. 2std.^^ 4 grosse...donnerstag no.. 0 nummer..  2 std. freitag sondervig.. 2 std  2 grosse. 4 abrisse. .. wie gesagt kurz form. fazit..  für die zeit wo ich da war.. war die ausbeute nicht schlecht.. hier noch grüsse an chriss ..  den ich kurz kennengelernt habe.im mai geht es wieder nach hs. mit meinen jungs dann wird hs gerockt. hardcor angeln vom feinsten.


----------



## porscher (14. April 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

warst du diesmal nicht an dem teich direkt in hvide sande?


----------



## Fxrxllxnkxlxr (15. April 2013)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord 2012*

doch sonntags war ich schauen.. und muss dir sagen.. die zucht war leer... 2 russen waren am angeln.. und die hatten forellen von 500 gramm -2 kg.der hat sich selber beliefern lassen mit forellen. ka ob er die ganzen forellen verkauft hat.. oder durch den  langen winter kapoutt gegangen sind.


----------

